#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-29
<wrst> happy monday!
<Xpistos> what up
<wrst> hey Xpistos not much in here... well since friday, how are you doing?
<Xpistos> cool
<pace_t_zulu> hey fellas
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ping
<Xpistos> pong
<wrst> hey pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> hey wrst
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: all going well?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea first day on the job
<wrst> awesome pace_t_zulu how is it going?
<wrst> http://seldo.tumblr.com/post/9549775746/this-is-genuinely-microsofts-idea-of-a
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-30
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: pong
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: what's up
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: mailing list
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: admin to my email address
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I'd advise against that (a mistake I made, it gets bombed with spam)
<cyberanger> but I can change it to another address, just lemme know what one you'd like
<average_guy> Hello ppl
<cyberanger> hey average_guy
<average_guy> How is life? Nice ova here now that it is no longer 100 degrees out
<cyberanger> yeah, better cool
<Xpistos> Good Morning peeps
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> Capo
<pace_t_zulu> morning Xpistos and wrst
<wrst> howdy pace_t_zulu
<Xpistos> Oh yeah, anyone that will be in the area of Nashville the weekend of September 9-11, you can get free tickets for the nashville greek festival at http://nashvillegreekfestival.com/?page_id=51
<pace_t_zulu> reminder everyone ... team meeting on Thursday
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: you want to post about the greek festival at ubuntu-tennessee.org?
<Xpistos> Sure why not
<Xpistos> Holy crap! $25 Arm Linux Computer Running Quake 3! http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<pace_t_zulu> anyone know the turnaround time between when you delete a google account and when you can re-register it?
<wrst> never delted a google account
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i have a dot in between my first and last name
<pace_t_zulu> and i want to get rid of it
<wrst> ahh that makes sense
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: tempted to delete the account and recreate without the dot
<pace_t_zulu> i know emails will go through with or without dots ... but i want the appearance of the account to be without the dot
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-us-tn ... why are we both listed?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i don't mind both of us being listed (especially as you are more the mailing list guru)
<wrst> hello average_guy
<average_guy> Hola!  How r yu?
<wrst> good average_guy and you?
<average_guy> I am doing pretty well. Thx wrst.  Been runnin windows fer a while (games) getting linux running again..
<wrst> good average_guy ;)
<average_guy> I prefer linux but currently only have a small HD
<average_guy> attemting arch install for the first time
<wrst> average_guy: I run arch and so does chris4585 so we can probably help if you need it
<average_guy> I'm still reading about it.  Trying to figure out exactly what packages I need
<wrst> average_guy: with the new installer you can install most of everything you need with the basic installation that is if you use the netinstall image
<average_guy> wrst: yes, it is fairly simple.  It's the figuring out "what I need" that I'm working on...
<wrst> well if you miss something you can always do it later :)
<average_guy> yeah, thats what I'm thinking, that I need to go as minimal as possible and add as I go.
<wrst> yeah average_guy just be sure to set the root password :)
 * wrst knows this from experience
<average_guy> lol
<average_guy> nice
<wrst> average_guy: get arch going?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: that was a mistake (well, overlooked might be a better word) it allows mutiple addresses, one per line in the settings, I put yours in on a new line, hit save, forgot to remove mine
<average_guy> wrst: having trouble partitioning
<average_guy> I have a very limited space to work with
<average_guy> and I set it all up, but got a bunch of "failure to mount" errors" and everything went to shit
<average_guy> opps lang
<average_guy> sry
<average_guy> have 100mb /boot, 3.72gb /root, 1.22gb /home..
<average_guy> I mean even safely back in xubuntu, I can see the partitions in gparted..
<average_guy> don't kno y it didn't like em :(
<average_guy> formating them to ext4 an gunna try again
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-31
<pace_t_zulu> morning wrst
<wrst> morning pace_t_zulu how you doing?
<wrst> average_guy: did you have any luck?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i'm well ... how are you
<wrst> doing well halfway to a 3 day weekend!
<average_guy> wrst:I'm getting there. Boots to a prompt now..
<wrst> average_guy: if you read the wiki on getting xorg going you will be in good shape
<wrst> its provides really good instructions on graphic card drivers etc
<average_guy> yeah, thats where I'm at.
<average_guy> Arch is pretty cool. Reminds me of pretty much every distribution 10 yrs ago
<average_guy> Is not hard to set up. Just slow.  The documentation is suprisingly easy to find
<wrst> yeah average_guy the key thing about arch is that you have only what you want so it makes for a much quicker system but it isn't for everyone
<average_guy> oh yes, I diggin it :)
<wrst> got X going yet average_guy?
<average_guy> no, still working on the bootloader
<average_guy> it didn't see my xubuntu partition
<average_guy> and I now have burg
<wrst> hmm average_guy I actually used grub2 in arch and installed the os-prober from the aur and it works really well, much better than ubuntu's patched grub 2
<wrst> but grub in arch is pretty simple should just be a simple edit to the menu.lst and you should be in xubuntu glory
<average_guy> thats what I had to do, then installed burg from xubuntu to get the graphical boot interface
<wrst> i'm not a huge grub2 on ubuntu fan but on arch its winning me over
<average_guy> why not? Is easy to customize, looks good, supports everything.. whats not to like?
<average_guy> wrst:got x to load
<wrst> cool average_guy :)
<average_guy> can't log in fir sum reason tho :(
<wrst> average_guy: you set up a user?
<wrst> oh and can't log into what? :)
<average_guy> no, still working as root for now
<wrst> ok what can you not log into average_guy?
<wrst> gdm/kdm that kind of thing?
<average_guy> I cant log into x, I could log in just fine before I changed the runlevel but now that I at the little X login screen, it won't let me past
<wrst> so startx doesn't work from the cli? or do you have something in rc.conf that starts x?
<average_guy> no no, I modified inittab to start runlevel 5
<average_guy> now I'm staring at a login screen I cant get past
<wrst> average_guy: why did you do that?
<average_guy> seemed like the thing to do at the time?
<wrst> ha ha average_guy what login manager are you using?
<average_guy> ??
<wrst> average_guy: that's not the best way to do it
<average_guy> idk
<wrst> display manager?
<average_guy> x
<wrst> average_guy: i would put that back as you had it
<wrst> average_guy: what desktop are you going to eventually run?
<average_guy> xdm is wut I got xfce is where I'm trying to get
<wrst> yeah average_guy you need to install xfce and xdm and have xdm as a startup module in rc.conf
<wrst> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce
<wrst> you will also need to start dbus
<wrst> #rc.d start dbus but to have it work automagically you need dbus in the modules in rc.conf
<wrst> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Display_Manager
<wrst> i'm guessing xdm is available but not for sure I've never dallied in xfce but any display manager will work
<average_guy> ok, getting it un-broken right now
<wrst> you shouldn't have to mess with run levels at all unless you just really want to
<Xpistos> Hey, do any of you guys know anything about openswan?
<wrst> average_guy: any luck?
<wrst> hey Xpistos!
<Xpistos> Hey
<average_guy> wrst: takin a break from it, kid just got home
<wrst> ahh enjoy
<Xpistos> is there a way to label an external hard drive by its UUID
<cyberanger> Xpistos: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Xpistos> Thank you sir
<cyberanger> and look for the device & matching uuid
<Xpistos> Roger
<wrst> hello cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<Unit193> sudo blkid will show you them :P
<wrst> and Unit193 :)
<cyberanger> Unit193: but it has to be installed for that
<Unit193> wrst: Howdy
<Unit193> cyberanger: It is in newer versions of Ubuntu
<Unit193> I personally like sudo fdisk -l better
<Xpistos> brain fart
<Xpistos> format ext
<Xpistos> mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc# right
<Xpistos> w
<Xpistos> cyberanger: that is telling me that /dev/sdc/7dc8490d-b5a1-40c4-9edb-dcd64bc6a19e is not a directory
<Xpistos> does it need to be mounted somewhere first?
<Xpistos> Okay how about this. I have three usb drives. I have a backup script saving to /mnt/email-backup. I want the usb drives to auto mount to /mnt/email-backup. How can I do that?
<Xpistos> or would it be better to set a cron job to mount -a say 10 minutes before the backup starts
<cyberanger> that's saying what? I think your misreading your output, can I see
<Unit193> Command |pastebinit   type thing?
<Xpistos> YEAH! I totally understand crontab now
<cyberanger> Xpistos: glad you understand cron better, can I see your output from ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<cyberanger> I think it's off
<Xpistos> doesn't matter
<Xpistos> what he wanted was wrong
<cyberanger> you didn't want automount by uuid
<cyberanger> ?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: what was wrong?
<Xpistos> I was told to label the hard drive as it's uuid
<Xpistos> but what he wanted was for the drive to be mounted to the same mount point
<Xpistos> so I set fstab to mount both UUID to the same directory
<Xpistos> then crontab mounat -a at 11 pm
<Xpistos> and umount the drive at 3 am
<Xpistos> the backup script will run at 11:05 and finish by 12
<Xpistos> so when the people come in the next day they pull the drive and put in the new one
<Xpistos> easy peasy, lemon squeshy
 * cyberanger hands Xpistos a peice of wood to knock on
 * Xpistos knocks on his head
<Juzzy> http://i53.tinypic.com/2a9uogm.jpg <-- our production cluster
<Juzzy> 20:1 production vm ratios most all are full production servers. Labs, QA, DR are different ones
<cyberanger> man, a friend got in pcmag :-D
<cyberanger> (relating to android rooting on the T-Mobile G2)
<Unit193> That's great! For a good thing I would hope
<cyberanger> yeah, good effort into a guide for rooting the G2 (after many folks including himself & myself spent a month working out the bug in the NAND drive)
<Unit193> Was there ever something from Paul Tagliamonte?
<cyberanger> I don't recognize that name
<cyberanger> perhaps he's got an IRC nick?
<Unit193> paultag
<cyberanger> think I also saw that nick, yeah
<cyberanger> http://www.esecurityplanet.com/network-security/Defending-Against-The-Apache-Killer-Exploit-3939081.htm
<cyberanger> Unit193: yeah, another active one in the #g2 channel (when the NAND issue was big) more active than me
<Unit193> He was the first to hack one of the nooks I think
<Unit193> First or second for something
<cyberanger> I've not got the full article, so idk if he's in it or not (but now that you say that, I do recall hearing about the nook)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-01
<pace_t_zulu> Reminder that we have a meeting tomorrow night ~23 hours from now
 * cyberanger enables the annoyobot
<Unit193> :D
 * wrst installs the daily oneric or however you spell it
<Unit193> Oneiric. Ubuntu? (As in, not X/K/L)
<wrst> yep Unit193 its really looking much better
<Unit193> Tried Lubuntu and Xubuntu earlier this week, LightDM/Ubuntu isn't so nice to Xubuntu :P
<Unit193> Lubuntu Software Center isn't looking too bad for a software center!
<chris4585> they really labeled it as Lubuntu Software Center?
<wrst> the redo of the software center does look nice
<Unit193> chris4585: LSC is the pre-name. This is some random person that wanted to do it, not the devs of lubuntu
<Unit193> I've not seen the "Ubuntu Software Center"
<chris4585> ah
<pace_t_zulu> morning fellas
<wrst> morning pace_t_zulu
 * cyberanger waives
<cyberanger> hey pace_t_zulu & Xpistos
<Xpistos> what up big pimpin/
<cyberanger> not much
<pace_t_zulu> morning wrst cyberanger Xpistos
<Xpistos> hey pace_t_zulu
<wrst> morning
<wrst> and hello Xpistos, average_guy
<Xpistos> Capo
<average_guy> Hey wrst. How r yu today?
<wrst> doing good average_guy how is your expirement going?
<average_guy> I aborted for now
<average_guy> need to read sum more
 * cyberanger facepalms
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I'm missing this meeting (got something every thursday now, the conflict with our meetings didn't occur til now)
<cyberanger> well, shouldn't say I'm missing it, event starts at 7, seems to end by 8:30, so it's just a matter of how late I am
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: no worries
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: how long will this conflict last .... indefinitely?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: Xpistos average_guy reminder that we have a meeting at 7:30 pm Central tonight ... if you can make it :)
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: will do my best still moving cleaning etc etc i may be in and out
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: I can't I am recording tonight
<Xpistos> sorry
* pace_t_zulu changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Next Meeting: Tonight at 7:30 PM CDT/8:30 PM EDT | Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page located here:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/tennessee.team/156/detail/
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: no worries
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: what are you recording?
<pace_t_zulu> average_guy: i'm not sure we
<Xpistos> podcast
<pace_t_zulu> average_guy: i'm not sure we've actually met before
<pace_t_zulu> but i recognize your name in the channel
<pace_t_zulu> average_guy: i'm john
<Xpistos> average_guy: pace_t_zulu is the HGIC!
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: HGIC?
<pace_t_zulu> head geek in charge?
<Xpistos> PING!
<wrst> what does he win Xpistos?
<pace_t_zulu> based on other parlance i wont repeat....
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos' respect ... finally
<pace_t_zulu> ;)
<Xpistos> ouch
 * Xpistos wonders if anyone can reach that knife in his back
<Xpistos> do any of you use Libre or Openoffice base?
<wrst> Xpistos: isn't that kinda like access but worse?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: potentially, yes, but too soon to do anything decisive atm
<Xpistos> wrst: well for what I use it for it is fine
<Unit193> I've used LibreOffice
<Xpistos> But I think I may want it to do something It can't
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: knife?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: well keep us posted
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: is it a thursday night thing? or a night thing or what?
<Xpistos> it was a joke
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: doesn't matter whatever it is ... just trying to figure out the extent on your schedule
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: we won't be moving our meeting time ... but worth considering if you will be unable to attend indefinitely - seeing as how active you are in the LoCo
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: as well as the fact that your are East TN PoC
<pace_t_zulu> *you are
<cyberanger> thursday evening, every week
<cyberanger> but no saying how many will make me late, might be that I get on a minute later than everyone else for all I know
<Xpistos> Can you edit a query?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: is anyone else in east tn active?
<average_guy> pace_t_zulu:Hello John :)  I'm Rob in Knoxville
<cyberanger> hey average_guy, that's right, we do have another member again
<cyberanger> in east tenn.
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: this hasn't even started on thursday yet (something similar has on sunday, this is the first thursday, one planned last week was canceled)
<cyberanger> so if I miss this one, so be it, but I think as it gets going, worst case is 10 minutes late, I don't see a youth group meeting beyond 1h 30m, (and 10 minutes to walk, under a minute to drive)
<cyberanger> you know me, I step down when I see an issue (I've proven it too) this maybe isn't an issue, but I'm advising you of it in case it is
<average_guy> hello cyberanger
<cyberanger> average_guy: Cleveland & Maryville myself, glad we're getting some east tn members again
<cyberanger> bbiab
<cyberanger> errands to be done for the day
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i have no doubt that you'll do the right thing ... you always have
<pace_t_zulu> average_guy: hi rob, nice to proper introductions finally :)
<pace_t_zulu> average_guy: how long you been stopping in #ubuntu-us-tn
<average_guy> pace_t_zulu: not too long, and I'm kinda in and out. It's good ppl with similar intersts tho. Gotta like that..
<pace_t_zulu> average_guy: that's what it's all about here
<pace_t_zulu> average_guy: and we're not going to crucify you for talking about things non-ubuntu
<pace_t_zulu> average_guy: we spend plenty of time "off-topic" in here :)
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: we spend most time "off-topic" it seems :)
<average_guy> lol
<wrst> but on topic I tried out the daily of 11.10 last night, its looking good, even unity is not dog awful
<wrst> i woudl even say its looking decent
<wrst> *would
<average_guy> My machine is too old for unity
<wrst> ahh :\
<wrst> unity 2d isn't bad
<Unit193> That would be kinda funny and sad to try Unity on this one...
<average_guy> I don't really need/want all the eye candy
<Unit193> In my mind they all have eye candy, just Kubuntu has the most
<cyberanger> average_guy: and if you want proof about non-ubuntu & anti-ubuntu, ask wrst why he really likes arch & ask me why I'm into debian lately
 * wrst nods
<cyberanger> he'll prove we do like other distros too & I'll prove some of us actually hate (hate is a such a strong word, fitting since I have such a strong dislike) recent versions of ubuntu
<wrst> cyberanger: I think I'm finally getting to a level of understanding that they are all linux at the core its just a matter of what they distros put on top to make things work how they want them to work
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah it really is implementation of the kernel that starts the differences (and builds from there)
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: yeah, that's the idea, make the right call, at the right time & follow through
<wrst> yes cyberanger i'm not to that point yet but i'm down to config files at least :)
<cyberanger> wrst: not sure you wanna be at that point, your not doing anything that custom
<wrst> no cyberanger I really don't want to be, I have used a couple of custom kernels the RT (real time) for audio and I got worse performance in audio editing using it
<cyberanger> even I am barely doing custom work that warrents it (becuase it's literally custom gear, special ordered chips on special ordered boards)
<cyberanger> compile squid with extra flags, special wifi patches for custom atheros chips, literally no way around it (some contract work that'll pay off in mutiple ways
<wrst> greetings chris4585
<average_guy> I'm ok with Ubuntu.  It is a good linux to learn on.  The support community is strong and the interface is windows-like enough for those who don't remember DOS.
 * cyberanger remembers MS-Dos, FreeDos, WinDOS & Mac
<wrst> I agree average_guy
<average_guy> I'm ready for a rolling distribution though
<average_guy> been messing with arch
<wrst> average_guy: not a real easy to use rolling distro out there, linux mint debian edition probably would be the closest
 * wrst thinks its in effect rolling
<average_guy> yeah, I ran mint for a while
<wrst> average_guy: i like mint sorta but its just a little much fluff for my liking
<average_guy> mint 8 is the only version of linux I can get to work on my wife's laptop. No other distro or version.  Anything besides mint 8, and the keyboard no worky
<cyberanger> wrst: a little much fluff, I expected that from my mouth, not yours ;-)
<wrst> cyberanger: I start out witha  command prompt when i install a system too :P
<average_guy> never did figure out why
<average_guy> she thinks we're all computer dorks anyway
<average_guy> she rocks win7
<cyberanger> wrst: thing is, you then toss in compiz & kde, I stay there a bit ;-)
<wrst> ha ha no compiz or kde
<wrst> not on what I actually use
<wrst> its gnome-shell and clutter ;)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: as far as i'm concerned you're still the best man for east tn poc
<cyberanger> wrst: sorry, wrong clutter then ;-)
 * wrst agrees big time with pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: glad you think so
<cyberanger> wrst: glad you agree
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: no doubt ...
<cyberanger> I do serously think this is a two month concern at worst, once this thing is estlabished, the time it takes will drop some, not many youth groups run longer than an hour, if this runs over an hour & a half for the next 4 weeks, then there will be a reason to think a little harder about what needs to happen
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: and rest assured that if i have any concerns - i'll express them to you without hesitation
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: privately - of course
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: two months is not a significant concern for team meetings
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: as you've done before, no doubt about it, we know how to keep snags from holding things back now on
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: this time it is, it's two in a row, with a release in oct.
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i just that you inform us on your input (if you have any) for agenda items ahead of the meeting ... as well as read the scrollback from the meetings you miss
<cyberanger> but it's two meetings in a row, I can always proxy a concern to you for the meeting
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: that'd be the best way to stay involved given your situation
<cyberanger> not two months gone
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: does that sound agreeable?
<cyberanger> yeah, and idk if I'm actually gonna wind up missing meetings, or just be a few minutes late (I think 10 minutes late is the more likely senario)
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: speaking of which, the cd pool item on the adgenda, if I'm not here, table it for next meeting (unless you wanna go over it) it's gonna be more critical after 11.10's release
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: we can table it
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: and just let me know if you have any 11.10 release party plans
<cyberanger> atm I do not (well, none that's been gone over with others in the region)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: that's ok ... i understand
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: let me know if you have any potential conflicts in case there is some east tn guys keen on a release party so i can give them some tentative help
<cyberanger> the first weekend in Nov. has a big confrence in Nashville, PhreakNIC, was thinking that same weekend at first, but kinda nice to go to a confrence at some point this year
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: as well as what potential meeting locations youd have
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i want to attend that ... its put on by 2600, right?
<cyberanger> yeah, well, nashville 2600 (loosely affilated to 2600)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: maybe Ubuntu Tennessee could have a PhreakNIC shindig
<cyberanger> not a bad idea
<pace_t_zulu> unrelated to the 11.10 release
<cyberanger> we have a perkins that seems to be easy to find that knoxville has used for 3 or 4 events now
<pace_t_zulu> but rather meant as a means to connect to the local computing community
<cyberanger> that would be a likely location, as long as there isn't a more popular request
<cyberanger> I agree, best to have some connections to the local hacking & security community
<cyberanger> I'm hoping after two years of conflicts (and one car wreak on the very day I was to drive there) I can finally get there
<pace_t_zulu> i need to grab a bite
<pace_t_zulu> afk
<pace_t_zulu> hi chris4585
<chris4585> hey pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585, you know we've got a meeting in  <1 hour?
<pace_t_zulu> average_guy cosmicpizza cyberanger excid3 Juzzy orias Svpernova09 twayneprice Unit193 wrst .... reminder that our September meeting is in ~45 minutes at 7:30 pm central
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-02
<average_guy> ok, got dinner out of the way
<pace_t_zulu> wrst orias Svpernova09 cyberanger ... PoC ping
<pace_t_zulu> is anyone here besides myself and average_guy?
<average_guy> um? hullo?
<pace_t_zulu> hi average guy
<pace_t_zulu> just trying to figure out the turnout for our meeting <5min from now
<average_guy> well, Hi! At least we're here
<nathandyer> Blue leader checking in
<pace_t_zulu> i suspect it may be the titans game
<pace_t_zulu> hi nathandyer
<pace_t_zulu> glad you could make it
<nathandyer> Thanks pace_t_zulu! Happy to be here.
<pace_t_zulu> brb guys ... relocating <1 mile away ... hopefully we'll have a few more arrivals
<average_guy> groovy
<pace_t_zulu> back
<pace_t_zulu> wrst orias Svpernova09 cyberanger ping
<pace_t_zulu> so nathandyer what region of tn are you in? east, west or middle?
<nathandyer> I'm from East TN
<pace_t_zulu> ok so you and average_guy are in the same region
<pace_t_zulu> we were planning on discussing release parties tonight
<average_guy> Where thee GOOD ppl are
<nathandyer> The best, really, but who's keeping count?
<pace_t_zulu> nathandyer and average_guy y'all both in knoxville?
<average_guy> I yam
<nathandyer> I'm from Elizabethton, almost as far East as possible
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger is y'alls Point of Contact for East TN
<pace_t_zulu> he is in Cleveland TN
<pace_t_zulu> he won't be available tonight
<pace_t_zulu> due to a prior engagement
<pace_t_zulu> average_guy and nathandyer, would y'all be interested in a release party for Ubuntu 11.10?
<pace_t_zulu> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 19:49. The chair is pace_t_zulu.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<pace_t_zulu> o/
<pace_t_zulu> [link] http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/tennessee.team/156/detail/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/tennessee.team/156/detail/
<pace_t_zulu> [topic] Ubuntu 11.10 Release Parties
<MootBot> New Topic:  Ubuntu 11.10 Release Parties
<pace_t_zulu> average_guy and nathandyer sound off if you're here - for attendance purposes
<average_guy> present
<nathandyer> present
<average_guy> and down for a release party
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: that maybe a re-occuring thing too, but won't overlap often
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: fantastic
<pace_t_zulu> nathandyer and average_guy ... cyberanger is the East TN Point of Contact
<cyberanger> (if I didn't walk here, left when it ended, I'd be ontime
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: nathandyer is in Elizabethton and average_guy is in knoxville
<cyberanger> but first meet, later than ususal, so I'll rea the notes
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: we just started now
<cyberanger> that makes knox the middle-ish area
<cyberanger> ah, good to know
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: that's where i was going  with it ... so this would be more your arena
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: may i yield to you with regards to the current topic - seeing as everyone present (myself excluded) is from east tn
<pace_t_zulu> [idea] knoxville is most central between cyberanger and nathandyer
<MootBot> IDEA received:  knoxville is most central between cyberanger and nathandyer
<cyberanger> that might be a little off, for a meeting we can vary some
<cyberanger> are you both wanting a release party?
<nathandyer> I would like to see one, but I think it is unlikely I would be able to attend due to my current circumstances. But, who knows?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: average_guy expressed interest ... he's in knoxville
<average_guy> I think "wanting" is a strong word, but as I am new to the team, I would come check it out
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: anyone else you know of in the knoxville area?
<pace_t_zulu> seems inappropriate to be planning a middle tn meeting with no other middle tn members present
<cyberanger> till today I thought i was it again
<cyberanger> walking back home, 10-15m
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: if it's all the same to you ... i'm considering adjourning
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: perhaps you can carry on the discussion with nathandyer and average_guy
<pace_t_zulu> how do y'all feel about that?
<average_guy> agreed
<nathandyer> agreed
<pace_t_zulu> motion to adjourn ... does anyone second that motion?
<average_guy> second
<pace_t_zulu> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 20:02.
<pace_t_zulu> i'm going to watch the titans
<cyberanger> halfway home
<average_guy> cyberanger: whatchin doin walkin?
<nathandyer> I hate to skip out, guys, but I have some stuff I have to get caught up on for tomorrow. It's been fun!
<cyberanger> back
<cyberanger> nathandyer: glad to see you at a meeting
<average_guy> goodnite nathandyer
<nathandyer> cyberanger Glad to be here! Night average_guy!
<cyberanger> average_guy: the hard thing with our size still, if a single person misses, it's two at a restraunt on a day off
<average_guy> no doubt
<cyberanger> if two people miss, even worse
<average_guy> you say THAT like it's happened
<cyberanger> on top of that, if the one that shows isn't a local....
<cyberanger> well, we've had size issues in this group, big on IRC, in a very big state
<cyberanger> prying that cat5e from somebody's hands to come out, transportation issues, high gas costs
<average_guy> yeah, I feel ya
<cyberanger> there is always a reason to expect the potential for a low turnout
<cyberanger> once myself (I've been the head of east tn twice now, trustee for nearly a year in the middle) and a different head of west tn met up in middle tn
<average_guy> well, here's my thing...  I don't understand the point of a "release party" or this group in general really
<cyberanger> we were expecting two or three more from middle tn, luckily nlug did get the news, 4 at a table, my drive met nearly every detour & delay imaginable
<cyberanger> new release of ubuntu, we party, lemme fire up my main laptop (not this cli only netbook) and maybe I can help show the idea better
<cyberanger> this group, that's a tricker one, means defining people
<cyberanger> Unit193: fyi, pianobar on underpowered netbook, nice tunes, no flash crash
<average_guy> I mean, the general goal of this group is what?  Why was it created?
<average_guy> Simply to advocate the use of Ubuntu in the local community?
<cyberanger> well, I can tell you why we ( pace_t_zulu wrst myself & others who I don't see present tonight ) restarted the group in Dec. 2008
<cyberanger> we all had an intrest in ubuntu, and an intrest in learning, sharing & swapping expirences about our use of it
<average_guy> awesome
<cyberanger> there are different reasons it starts, I think you hit canonical's goal for it on the head though
<average_guy> so what is the goal of a "release party"
<average_guy> just to check out the new release?
<cyberanger> (something some of us are willing to do, however a little reluctant I must admit myself, being that I'm not a fan of the current release)
<cyberanger> well, it varies by event, in short, a celebration for another release
<cyberanger> but some groups have gear they hand out (ubuntu cd's t-shirts, so on)
<cyberanger> others have demo of it setup
<average_guy> so, how do WE get that?
<cyberanger> our attitude in knoxville towards that in the past was the simple approach, show off our setups at best, but otherwise dinner & chat, a good night offline
<cyberanger> I think the release party is hard to describe due to having to be at it to help define it
<average_guy> cool
<cyberanger> sorta a group defines the mood
<cyberanger> (I may do cd's, but can't afford cd's, shirts & gas to knoxville, gotta draw the line)
<average_guy> Lol, No, you need to get  cononical to come off that stuff.
<cyberanger> average_guy: can you travel?
<average_guy> I have a jeep
<average_guy> I not rich though
<wrst> cyberanger: sorry got tied up!
<cyberanger> yeah, same boat, I see any travelling favors somebody here, if it was just you & me, I'd see about merging with a party due east, I'm also considering we both head to Elizabethton for the release party, if nathandyer 's circumstances are merely tranportation
<cyberanger> but yeah, same boat, if I do a knox thing, it's 100mi of gas, at 16mpg, not too pretty
<average_guy> I'm down for whatever
<cyberanger> wrst: plans in cookeville?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: nashville?
<cyberanger> average_guy: how far is reasonable, for a decent turnout
<cyberanger> (I don't mind doing it for three people with that turn out actually happening, I actually don't mind doing it for two people, but parties = crowds, we all know three's a crowd ;-))
<cyberanger> wrst: you are a TN PoC now ;-) hope you'd consider a cookeville event ;-)
<average_guy>  Elizabethton is pretty far
<wrst> cyberanger: not for sure we gots a month let me see what can get going :)
<cyberanger> wrst: seems klug has bit the bullet, and I'm getting a close view of cooklug
<cyberanger> looking at boosting numbers, if we actually have an event, I wanna try and insure some turnout (esp with new intrest)
<cyberanger> wrst: has cooklug actually gone quiet
<cyberanger> ?
<cyberanger> I mean, are they active
<cyberanger> average_guy: one of the hard parts with this is we used to invite the lugs to insure a little more turn out when we were smaller, now we have one lug in east tn, here in chattanooga
<cyberanger> next closest is asheville, nc or nashville, tn
<cyberanger> in terms of actitivy that is
<average_guy> yeah, sounds like we need more membership in east TN.
<cyberanger> overall numbers vary, releases they tend to grow, holidays fellas disapper for family, summer idk, family too I guess
<cyberanger> so we're kinda right there in the slow spot, whole state needs a boost
<wrst> cyberanger: cooklug is pretty well quiet
<wrst> but cyberanger we have quality!
<cyberanger> the loco you mean, or cooklug?
<wrst> loco!
<wrst> cyberanger: in cooklug two of the main guys moved off including igneous who are speaking with
<average_guy> I'm not really that excited about a new release either. I rode mint till the wheels fell off - support was over, couldn't get features I wanted.. I don't NEED to upgrade every 6 mo.
<average_guy> why I've been interested in rolling distro's lately
<average_guy> but what I've GOT it workin for me
<average_guy> *is
<cyberanger> wrst: ah yea, that we do, (my big mouth would like to add, more quality than unity has)
<cyberanger> average_guy: debian testing (and distros based on it) are pretty close to rolling as one can get without going crazy with arch & slackware
<average_guy> yeah, I'm delving into arch
<average_guy> I like the idea of it
<wrst> arch is actually pretty stable, but average_guy, cyberanger unity in 11.10 is really looking nice so I'm thinking by LTS time Ubuntu will hit another home run like they did with 10.04 and 8.04
<average_guy> That IS my main complaint about Ubuntu.. I don't want to keep upgrading.. I'm not really seeing any increased functionality, just different themes and visual stuff..
<average_guy> I don't care that much about how it looks
<wrst> average_guy: i have to agree with you somewhat on ubuntu seems like its much more looks oriented, but to get it out to the masses a slick interface is necessary
<average_guy> that is true
<cyberanger> wrst: I degress, I think bugs getting fixed is a bigger priority, followed shortly by documentation for your own product
<cyberanger> looks are nice, but why devote resources to it, if you don't take time to document your work
<average_guy> Idk. To me, Linux is general's strength is it's stability.  That's what attracts people.  You can't try to compete with Apple on cool interfaces
<wrst> cyberanger:  can't argue there becaue ubuntu's documentation sucks
<cyberanger> they moved the buttons over in 10.04, a large outroar came from it, they said it was to assist in a new notification bar, and I still have yet to see that bar
<cyberanger> confuses former windows users I'm trying to convert
<wrst> yeah that was i think because shuttleworth has a lust for macs
<cyberanger> some interface choices seem to be counterproductive to new users too
<cyberanger> average_guy: next meeting we'll see about release parties (as trustee, I was pretty insistant about community events, I'm trying to keep that same insistant requirement here, it's a good community event, near the moment everyone seems to be looking for a celebration of sorts)
<average_guy> cool
<cyberanger> man, just found out the thrashers moved
<cyberanger> winnipeg nedded a pro team again, but it stole one of two pro rinks from me (granted the preds have been better on average it seems, I just don't like fighting my way in & out of down town)
 * cyberanger points out to everyone in the area, I'm a hockey nut, not a american football fan
<wrst> cyberanger: didn't know the thrashers had moved, can't say atlanta is exactly a hockey hotbed
<cyberanger> wrst: and the stats prove it
<cyberanger> winnipeg fought for their team, and the Chairman of the NHL at that time was moving small (but dedicated) markets to warm weather cities, amoung them was atlanta
<wrst> yeah didn't notice that but I don't keep up with much off season hockey short of what i hear about the preds on nashville sports talk
<cyberanger> and this is just proof that guy (while I commend him for trying to export hockey further, and areas was sucessful) was a nut for dislodging great fans from their teams
<cyberanger> yeah, same here (I'm looking at dates for a few months out though, but probally just gonna go with the ususal small league trip (or get lucky at a blackhawks game ;-))
<cyberanger> and noticed that looking for atlanta
<cyberanger> during the season though, bam
<wrst> well i'm off to bed have a good night cyberanger, average_guy
<cyberanger> night wrst
 * cyberanger considers the same idea, tosses it around
 * cyberanger gets bored, grabs a tennis ball to toss instead
 * cyberanger gets bored again, sees a shiney penny, puts it in his wallet & goes to watch Mr. Deeds, night all
<cyberanger> http://www.crackle.com/c/Mr._Deeds if anyone else wishes
<Unit193> Looks like cyberanger didn't put me on anything like he said he would ;)
<Xpistos> What up yo s!
<cyberanger> Unit193: IRC has a problem with fine print
<cyberanger> Xpistos: not much how's your day
<Xpistos> not too shabby
<cyberanger> Unit193: fine print: Unit193 will orginize the first tennessee loco release party in another state, failure to do so will make you my minion for life >:-)
<wrst> cyberanger: I thought Unit193 was your minion anyway ? :)
<cyberanger> lol
 * cyberanger is suprised Unit193 has yet to comment on my mininion joke
 * cyberanger figures he's having an offline expierence
<cyberanger> XpistosAtLunch: bring me back some too
 * cyberanger is hungry
<Unit193> I'm online now though
<wrst> about time you get here to defend yourself Unit193
<Unit193> Can't, it's about 97F here and I'll be lucky to fight that off...
 * cyberanger laughs, gives his minion a day off, after all, I'm not running hell (and is sounds as hot as hell there ;-))
<XpistosAtLunch> Peanut butter anyone
 * cyberanger raises his peanut butter covered hand
<Unit193> It's really funny if you read that as head... No thanks though
 * cyberanger couldn't find the cookie jar
<cyberanger> ow, I think I bit a finger, no never mind, just a thumb, I only need one of those for the space bar
<Unit193> Being in AC is so great...
<cyberanger> Unit193: as somebody who (willingly, for a change) just got done walking a mile in a town ignorant of pedestrain rights under traffic laws, I agree
<Xpistos> That settles it Windows 7 is stupid!
<Unit193> We don't have it at home, but I don't walk places in this heat
<Unit193> Xpistos: I wouldn't disagree. What's it doing?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: I see a typo there, you added a 7
<Xpistos> lol
<Xpistos> specifically and in general
<Xpistos> Couldn't map a network drive using the Share name but could with the ip address
<Xpistos> Stupid
<average_guy> Why ARE you walking cyberanger?
<wrst> hey average_guy hope all is going well
<average_guy> Hey wrst :)  Everything is coo here.  How r yu?
<wrst> doing good, about to have some people over so checking email etc before I disappear for the night
<average_guy> Have fun wit that
<wrst> will do see you later average_guy
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-03
<cyberanger> average_guy: fuel conservation
<cyberanger> average_guy: or budget conservation, kinda take your pick this week
<cyberanger> wrst: when you say it that way, sounds like you might be batman
<cyberanger> I'm making sure nobody notices the secret door to the batcave tonight, but first I gotta see what the batcomputer says toinght, make sure no more important matters tonight, like a bank robbery
<average_guy> That's what's up. Just wonderin if you were having car troubles.  I went more then a year without a car before I got the one I have now.
<average_guy> Walking got pretty old
<cyberanger> same here, until fairly recentlly too
<average_guy> I go out and stroll about 5 mi every morning now though just for the exercise.
<average_guy> It's a bit diffrent when you don't HAVE to in the rain
<average_guy> Walk is good for you!  And I personally worry about the environment..
<cyberanger> while I like the enviroment, this is more about my ld habits dying hard
<cyberanger> and my wallet this week
 * cyberanger points at the pump, nearing 4 bucks with an inbound storm making me check & double check my backup systems
<wrst> hello nivik
<wrst> cyberanger:  who knows maybe bruce wayne is my real name
<nivik> how's it going
<wrst> good nivik how are you doing?
<cyberanger> hey nivik
<cyberanger> wrst: your a long way from wayne manor though ;-)
<wrst> yeah i'm not filthy rich either :)
<cyberanger> neither was bruce wayne (he was filfthy stinking rich ;-))
<wrst> ha ha i'm not that either
<jfenn2199> good evening all
<Unit193> Hello jfenn2199 and welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee LoCo! Hope you enjoy your stay!
<jfenn2199> Oh I'm old school just went ghost for a while
<jfenn2199> but nice to have made your acquaintance Unit193
<Unit193> I figured that would be my luck, I just had to beat cyberanger to it ;)
<Unit193> How you doing this hot (as in heat) night?
<jfenn2199> I'm doing well and compared to earlier today when 50 of us cycling Memphian's road about 6.5 miles in triple digit temperatures this weather is perfect
<Unit193> Heh. We don't have AC at home to cool off in so I wouldn't want to do that, but glad you had a great time!
<jfenn2199> Oh yes especially getting to slow traffic on a road that bike lanes are presently contested on made it all the better (imagine being in a car stuck behind 50 cyclist 2 in a row on a street where business owners are screaming for shared lanes saying bike lanes are going to slow traffic)
<Unit193> That might be worth it right there, but I don't have a working bike at this time to do so. My sister took a ride this morning though!
<jfenn2199> well if you're in the Memphis area and have a non-working bike a friend of mine and I specialize in mobile repairs
<Unit193> Heh, that I really don't, but you can ask cyber about me (I'm SURE you know him ;) )
<jfenn2199> oh yes before I went ghost I was all over the place with this team and now that I have consistent internet access I plan to again!
<Unit193> That's great! pace_t is head, cyber is lead of his area, wr|st and someone else of their area and I'm sorry that I can't remember the last one, but I can grep logs if you wish to know :)
<Unit193> Was picking a horror movie a bad idea at 2am? :P
<jfenn2199> never
<jfenn2199> night all
<cyberanger> Unit193: can't believe I missed jfenn2199, but yeah, he was the PoC out west for a term, plus I think he's been a member out there for at least another year
<cyberanger> hard to beat the guys who've already said it (including him) ;-)
 * cyberanger applauds Unit193's effort. (no jok)
 * cyberanger applauds Unit193's effort. (no joke)
<cyberanger> Unit193: dunno if jfenn2199 had got the memo of resigning the trustee title, and pace getting it, and any election results, figure he would from the site & list
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: just got to thinking, perhaps we should email reminders & summaries for the meeting
<cyberanger> seems the list has more members than any other loco asset (well, aside from launchpad's count, which I take with a grain of salt)
<cyberanger> wrst: you awake?
<wrst> dhey cyberanger
<wrst> hmm
<wrst> hey cyberanger!
<cyberanger> hey wrst, rare you have a quiet morning
<wrst> cyberanger:  been moving stuff so not very quiet :)
<cyberanger> lol, finally moving eh, bout time ;-)
<wrst> how are you doing cyberanger?
<wrst> been moving for a month it seems!
 * cyberanger pulls out the calendar, points out that's cause it's been a month ;-)
<wrst> really... hmm guess it has!
<cyberanger> not bad, battery seems to have died overnight (checked for any human error, switches on the lights, door ajar (leaving any door lights on) none
<cyberanger> so swapping out the car battery with a stronger deep cycle (truck won't mind, neither will the battery for some short term usage)
<wrst> that makes me think i gotta get a battery backup for the house
<cyberanger> makes me think why have you not already? ;-)
<cyberanger> (part of why I choose to standardise myself on 12vdc is this sort of thing, insured a ton of interoperability)
<cyberanger> & you know me, I've got a backup plan for a backup plan
<cyberanger> (just not enough cash to carry out every little plan)
<wrst> cyberanger: i've seen some battery backups that people build out of deep cycle batteries have them under their house hooked into the fuse box etc etc
<cyberanger> it's not like I'm filthy stinking rich like bruce wayne, with a fancy batcomputer hidden under my house that I've dubbed the batcave
 * cyberanger wonders if wrst notes the reference to last nights joke
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, apartment here so I can't quite do that, sorta flipped it around, laptops & netbooks battries last long enough to swap off the MAINS & onto the gelcells
<wrst> i am going to have to get one just to keep my server, modem, and router up
<wrst> something that will keep them up 5-10 minutes will take care of pretty much any outage we have
<cyberanger> how powerful a computer?
<wrst> atom processor
<cyberanger> PSU rating?
<wrst> hmm don't know let me check
<wrst> cyberanger: 300W
<cyberanger> high, but the question is actual pull
<cyberanger> modem & router is easy for that margin, but I think that server needs an actual UPS, which can provide 15 minutes of juice, but can command a shutdown after that (lest you deplete the battery too far without a charge controller
<cyberanger> which is a fair concern)
<wrst> yeah it doesn't pullw near 300
<cyberanger> but the issue is still how much juice for how long
<Unit193> I have an old APC that I have hooked up
<wrst> cyberanger: I have considered a backup generator for our entire house but that gets high $$
<cyberanger> oh yeah
 * cyberanger says in his british accent, have you seen the price of petrol lately, it's costing me 5 quid for a liter
 * wrst doesn't understand british
<cyberanger> quid, slang for pound (like buck for dollar here)
<cyberanger> liter, metric
<cyberanger> basically I said gas is high
 * wrst understands that much british :P
<Unit193> Middle TN vs Purdue. Sorry about your loss
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-04
 * cyberanger 
<chris4585> /
<chris4585>  
<wrst> hey chris4585
 * wrst thinks cyberanger was trying to express a thought?
<cyberanger> hey chris4585
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, I was thinking I've got writers block
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> unfortunate thing, writers block it makes it quite hard to type what I'm thinki.......
<cyberanger> wrst: how's the night going?
<wrst> good cyberanger watching a little baseball, how about with you?
<Unit193> Hmmm.... Seems a troll is going to keep on visiting #lubuntu-offtopic :/
<Unit193> wrst: Your team winning?
<wrst> tied Unit193
 * wrst is a braves fan
 * wrst goes to look for trolling
<cyberanger> wrst: who against?
<wrst> dodgers
<cyberanger> and not much here, seems I gotta replace the trucks battery (not a shock, kinda knew it could be coming)
<Unit193> wrst: You just had to didn't you?
<cyberanger> seems the thing is too sensitive to extreme tempatures lately
<Unit193> BTW, he isn't trolling now, but someone from -ops came for a visit :P
<Unit193> cyberanger: Still stinkin' hot here too...
<wrst> oh well i was hoping to see a show :)
 * cyberanger chants go dodgers
<wrst> hot here also
 * wrst ignores cyberanger
 * cyberanger grabs the hockey sticks & mask & continues chanting, figuring anyone who's gotta type I'm ignoring you isn't aiming for a good job at it
 * cyberanger realizes writers block isn't the only issue tonight, memory too, did I say dodgers, I meant ducks ;-)
 * cyberanger sees wrst is better at this then first percieved
<wrst> ha ha
 * cyberanger is hockey & computers, what's the point of this "baseball"
<cyberanger> ;-)
<cyberanger> man, I really really want to setup an OpenBTS station, the more I read about it, the harder it is to resist the idea
<Unit193> cyberanger: Looks kinda cool, I would have to look into it to answer one question, but it's not something I'll need to setup
 * wrst googles OpenBTS 
<Juzzy> hehe
<Juzzy> enough openbts and you'll have your own network :D
<cyberanger> Unit193: what question?
<cyberanger> wrst: what do you think
<cyberanger> Juzzy: and how many is enough, the range on cell sites, one could do ;-)
 * cyberanger needs to quit reading, I'm getting too many ideas, my wallet can't take the abuse
 * cyberanger heads to the simple projects already afoot
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: what was the best standard ssh encryption you were saying the other day?
<wrst> that looks cool cyberanger
 * wrst prepares to install 11.10 beta on bare metal
 * wrst is very impressed with unity's progress
<chris4585> I'm probably gonna install the beta on my laptop or something
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-27
 * xTEMPLARx runs around and pokes everyone in the room
<wrst> ha ha xTEMPLARx
<wrst> how are you doing?
<xTEMPLARx> gettin better
<xTEMPLARx> how's mr. Wrst?
<wrst> that's good
<wrst> i'm great
<wrst> for a monday
<xTEMPLARx> about the same
<xTEMPLARx> if I had more money in the bank account, life would be a bit less stressful
<wrst> you must have done something special musically last night?
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i agree on money :)
<xTEMPLARx> I watched something... couldn't take place as I'm still coughing and can barely breathe
<wrst> that doesn't bold well for music :)
<xTEMPLARx> at least not the music coming outa my mouth :D
<xTEMPLARx> that's okay though... I'm pretty sure it was meant for me to be quiet and listen for once.
<average_guy> hello all.  anything exciting happening?
<wrst> hey hey average_guy
<wrst> xTEMPLARx:  its good to sit back and relax on occasion
<xTEMPLARx> wrst agreed
<xTEMPLARx> heya guy
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: we have been without a drummer for a while and have i think gotten back in the swing of having one
<xTEMPLARx> excellent
<xTEMPLARx> hopefully he is a decent drummer
<xTEMPLARx> and not the sort that everybody wishes they could ask to step aside, but nobody will do it for fear of alienating him
<wrst> oh i don't fear alienating people
<wrst> and he is very good
<wrst> good musician
<xTEMPLARx> excellent :D
<wrst> oh yes we try people out before we let them go on stage, guess for us being small that might be being a little selective but i rather err on the side of caution
<xTEMPLARx> its hard enough to ask an inept musician to leave a secular band... you don't have the alienation in the church dynamic to worry about
<xTEMPLARx> agreed
<xTEMPLARx> but in my experience, just by them showing up, if you don't give them a pass to come in, things get awkward afterwards
<xTEMPLARx> and thats no fun
<wrst> yeah we well we let everyone know on the front end that its not an automatic ticket
<xTEMPLARx> that's good
<xTEMPLARx> what stinks is when people are good musicians, but just not a fit for the band dynamic
<xTEMPLARx> although that person is more likely to take it well
<wrst> yeah exactly but they will usually understand
<xTEMPLARx> wheee!
<xTEMPLARx> wb chris
<chris4585> thanks xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> any time
<wrst> wb chris4585
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-28
<netritious> ok that's weird...I install cinnamon and I get gnome-panel? weird. Maybe it's because this system was upgraded from 10.04 or something. :/
<netritious> really wanted to give this family an option besides unity. gnome-shell is ok, but wanted to try cinnamon. </rant>
<chris4585> anyone know how to mount a hard drive like it is an external hdd?
<wrst> netritious: considered kde?
<wrst> chris4585: what is the difference?
<chris4585> external hdds auto mount and show up as removeable devices
<wrst> can't say i've ever really wnt through actually mounting an external it just sorta always automagically works for me
<chris4585> hdds need to be manually mounted
<chris4585> I'd like to treat an hdd as if it was removeable
<wrst> chris4585: on my little server i mount it just like i would any internal drive
<chris4585> yeah, but I want the opposite
<cyberanger> chris4585: umount & mount
<cyberanger> just can't have system partitions on it
<netritious> wrst: I thought kde might be a little to resource hungry for an older machine but maybe worth looking into? will keep you posted. :)
<chris4585> cyberanger, that isn't automated ;)
<chris4585> netritious, why not LXDE? its light and simple
<netritious> chris4585: maybe an option to. I'm still disappointed that cinnamon was a bust on this system.
<cyberanger> chris4585: how automated do you need it to be?
<cyberanger> I mean, you gotta tell it to eject yes?
<chris4585> lol cyberanger well usually yes
 * cyberanger likes cinnamon on his rolls, lxde for a gui, and cli for me
<chris4585> but what I meant is I want a hard drive to act and be treated as if it was an external hard drive, which means auto mounting to /media
<netritious> chris4585: I think fuse has something to do with that
<cyberanger> set it as such in fstab, then umount /media will work
<netritious> yeah, that would work
<netritious> hey cyberanger
<cyberanger> when you plug it back in, fstab will see it again, and mount it
<cyberanger> hey netritious
<chris4585> ah, well the syntax I have is UUID=13c1e789-ebe8-424b-bd94-91a15f474769 /media	auto default 0 2
<chris4585> I'll see if it works next reboot
<cyberanger> the issue is umount /media vs right click & eject
<cyberanger> but if your using lxde, openbox menu could fix that
<cyberanger> other options too
<chris4585> well I am using openbox, but nautilus hides the menu
<chris4585> it just kind of baffles me that there isn't an easy option
<cyberanger> nautilus hides the openbox menu on the desktop
<chris4585> yep
<cyberanger> hrm, guess that's one more for pcmanfm then
<netritious> chris4585: the last time I messed around with fstab for a desktop, anything I mounted under /media was given an icon on the desktop in ubuntu...
<netritious> but we are talking hardy days
<cyberanger> and what I told you is what nautilus does, with udev instead of a fstab entry
<chris4585> netritious, ah thats neat, I hope the same for myself then
<cyberanger> except that eject bit (there's options for that, but idk what nautilus does)
<chris4585> cyberanger, I like it that way though, when I right click on the desktop I want to see the nautilus menu, I'm just happy I can scroll on the desktop
<cyberanger> I follow, but it's that one detail idk how to tell nautilus to eject /media
<cyberanger> I don't use nautilus anymore
<cyberanger> netritious: last time I used ubuntu for any length of time was intrepid
<chris4585> ah, I'm not so much on ejecting, if I needed I would just open nautilus and eject it through the side pane
<cyberanger> well, stock desktop (to clarify)
<chris4585> also if it does show up on the desktop I'd be very happy
<chris4585> I can't handle stock desktop... on any distro
<cyberanger> chris4585: I've sorta gotten to that point, I'm in terminal too much
<chris4585> anyone use sticks with stock desktops are too weak ;)
<chris4585> use=who
<netritious> i wouldn't say weak, but 'less adventurous' is likely accurate ;)
<cyberanger> so I have openbox & conky, use iceweasel & flash (regret, can't be helped) and otherwies, it's cli here
<netritious> I'm actually at the the point where the default desktop is fine for me since I don't use it enough to care.
<netritious> most of my linux installs don't have desktops, and the ones that do are disabled from starting automatically
<cyberanger> gnome-terminal and ssh out?
<netritious> why? just ssh out
<cyberanger> I mean, for your stock desktop, what do you use on it
<netritious> as little as possible without breaking packages
<netritious> depends on the distro and what I plan to do with the machine
<cyberanger> the main reason I tweak mine is to give programs more cpu
<cyberanger> instead of the UI I don't need a ton of
<netritious> exactly. browsers come in handy though, which is why sometimes my linux boxen has a desktop
<netritious> i mean, who wants to use lynx when you have chromium
<cyberanger> which is why I use openbox and iceweasel
<netritious> exactly
<netritious> we're on teh same page I think cyberanger, just go about it different ways
<cyberanger> any smaller and I'm writing an xorg config for it
<cyberanger> yep, we do
<netritious> I use windows ...the only big difference between us I guess lol
<cyberanger> yeah, I fix it, you use it
<netritious> heh mine doesn't break
<netritious> same install three years in Jan
<cyberanger> and I tweak my UI to fit, you turn off your UI to fit
<netritious> maybe two years, but I thinkit's three
<netritious> yes, no UI unless I need UI
<cyberanger> well, we're talking you and not the bittorrenting college student or the office coupon saver
<netritious> rather, no GUI unless I need GUI
<netritious> right...it's a tool just like ubuntu ;)
<cyberanger> a tool that is like a jackhammer when a chisel would do, IMHO
<netritious> maybe, but I like dangerous toys XD
<netritious> besides, it keeps my persepctive right...I know windows is fine, just as linux is fine /IF/ you don't screw around with it to much and/or abuse it
<netritious> OSX though, is just pure evil </fud>
<cyberanger> and how you screw around with it, equally important
<chris4585> I don't think I break linux anymore, except when I'm careless and delete /lib
<chris4585> lol
<netritious> lol
<netritious> omg unity is soooooo slow
<chris4585> unity isn't really slow on my laptop... before it died, but I don't like using it :<
<netritious> p4 2.4ghz /512MB DDR, 60GB ATA66 ? (maybe ATA100), and gnome-panel and gnome-shell leave unity in the dust.
<netritious> on modern hardware unity rocks, in the sense it doesn't take forever to render a friggin' window
<cyberanger> haha, difference between developer and user strikes again
<cyberanger> wallet size
<netritious> Athlon x2 2.7GHz, 4GB DDR2 800MHz, EVGA GeForce 440, 80GB SATA II....unity works awesome on that machine
<netritious> ^that's my ubuntu box
<netritious> I'm slowly transitioning, trying to use it everyday but never works out that way heh
<cyberanger> know how that goes
<netritious> my debian server that has the same cpu/mem specs but with 2x160GB and 2x500GB SATA II and GeForce 6100 (on board) I am on constantly, just via putty on win
<cyberanger> I'm lucky to be on a computer every day lately, thanks to the smartphone & work's lunchbreak, I'm on now
<cyberanger> via a server with screen
<netritious> that's awesome cyberanger...gotta love smartphones
<netritious> the ultra portable computer
 * netritious is still in love after two weeks with samsung captivate glide
<netritious> hey I found something out that is kind of interesting...
<cyberanger> waiting for security to improve thogh
<netritious> about how ubuntu handles user name anomalies upon creation...
<cyberanger> and yeah, the captivate can do backflips around your old motorola
<netritious> indeed cyberanger XD pun intended I bet
<netritious> but this family I am helping, one of them created user accounts for the fam members...
<Juzzy> any of u guys in san fran this week? (vmworld)
<netritious> so for instance say 'Alice' needed a login, so the user name that was requested was 'Alice's Desktop' ...
<netritious> sure not Juzzy...wish I was :/
<Juzzy> ah sux, we could meet up
<netritious> ubuntu created 'alicesd:alicesd'
<Juzzy> ive never met any of you guys irl
<netritious> yeah ...we should try to have another statewide meetup, just a mixer maybe
 * netritious doesn't get out much
<netritious> and when I do it's almost always family oriented
<netritious> some business, but most of that is via skype, xmpp, and as a last resort, email
<netritious> so not 'IRL' but at least 'IRT' (in real time)
<Juzzy> yea
<wrst> netritious: i would think kde is no more resource hungry than gnome shell, but with kwin disabled its probably less a beast than gnome shell
<netritious> gnome-panel is doing the  job atm. to be honest, it looks just like gnome-shell to me but this is an upgraded system, not clean install so wonky stuff abounds
<netritious> ^wrst
<netritious> speaking of upgrades, malware for linux is real.
<wrst> i'm not for sure about gnome-panel i knew it was still around and I think that is what ubuntu uses for its classic gnome still?
<wrst> really netritious, what is it?
<netritious> i'm trying to remove some right now from a 10.04 machine upgaded to 12.04
<netritious> browser hijacker
<wrst> really what is it netritious?
<netritious> toolbar kind
<netritious> refuses to be uninstalled, and when you finally do get it to, it reinstalls itself
<wrst> ahh toolbars are from satan
<netritious> yep
<netritious> but that's what happens when you surf the nastiest part of the net
<wrst> yeah i mean really people probably deserver what they get if they venture there
<netritious> without the proper protection anyway lol
<wrst> ha yeah, i can say i have no antivirus protection on anything at home
<wrst> but i don't have any windows machines other than a vm that I run and i do keep antivirus on it
<netritious> not anymore...got dansguardian setup, and going all users behind that and cross my fingers
<netritious> *and putting
<wrst> that's a good setup
<wrst> dansguardian that is
<netritious> yeah it works ok. I was able to go to google and type 'naked', click on 'Images' and there be naked ppl, even behind dansguardian
<wrst> its a pain to setup i have used opendns and that seems to work decently
<netritious> i'm using privoxy...I might need to switch to squid
<netritious> using it with dansguardian I mean
<netritious> i don't trust opendns
<wrst> why do you not trust opendns?
<netritious> gut instinct
<wrst> i mean i don't trust any thing like that much but figure you have a reason :)
<wrst> i fully suspect they are snooping around in my business when i use them
<netritious> an unknown entity that collects information about my surfing habits...
<netritious> i mean, there is already my ISP, google, yahoo, ms, etc
<wrst> well i've already sold my soul to google
<netritious> the govt too if you want to be paranoid about it (even though it's true according to an AT&T whistle blower)
<netritious> so I kinda see it like this wrst....
<netritious> govt? I voted those people in.
<wrst> yeah the govt both sides of the political spectrum are snakes
<netritious> google? i ask them lots and lots of questions. it's a fair trade and inevitable they collect my data.
<wrst> yeah i am not trading state secrets so i must say i don't worry a lot about it
<netritious> but opendns?
<wrst> teh grocery stores bother me more with their tracking than what google does
<netritious> I don't know anything about them
<netritious> opendns that is
<wrst> in theory they could be capturing everything you do, but lots of organizations use opendns
<netritious> i will give them this: they have the best metrics collection gambit going besides google
<netritious> well google and your ISP (anyone's ISP)
<wrst> well my isp probably doesn't know how to use anything like that or what it is
<netritious> well not exactly...I mean, I'm not talking about hacking here, just log analysis
<netritious> lol @ your ISP
<wrst> yeah local phone company... the know phones but when they send soemone out to your house and they utter the " i don't know much about computers " line when they have come to fix your internet you could be in trouble
<netritious> oh crap, that would bite
<netritious> back to the topic of opendns, they are just new and I am old and you know how old people don't like new things lol
<netritious> unless it's shiny of course
<netritious> ha killed the malware
<netritious> sudo rm -rfv /home/<user>/.mozilla/firefox/*
<netritious> rebuilds the profile on next run
<netritious> *firefox rebuilds
<wrst> that makes sense and can only effect stuff on a limited basis also
<wrst> but opendns i didn't think was all that new
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> opendns has been around for a few years now
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i think netritious may be getting old and senile? :)
<xTEMPLARx> I resemble that remark!
<wrst> ha ha me too xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> Personally, I think its much too quiet in here.
<xTEMPLARx> ..and don't give me any of that "some of us have to work" junk.
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: some of us have to... oh
<chris4585> I don't wake up until 2pm lol
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<wrst> chris4585: you are my hero
<chris4585> lol
 * xTEMPLARx is now known as xTEMPLARx_xTEMPLARx
<wrst> xTEMPLARx i don't think that did it? :)
<xTEMPLARx> :D
 * wrst looks at guitars and blames xTEMPLARx for it
<jfenn2199> afternoon all!
<wrst> hello jfenn2199
<netritious> hey jfenn2199
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-29
<ttgdz> wrst all day  is here?
<cyberanger> wrst: ouch
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: some of us have to sleep
<cyberanger> ..followed by night shift
<ttgdz> oh,yeah,it is night where you are?
<chris4585> its 3am over here
<cyberanger> wb everyone
<netritious> wrst how did your mad scientist experiment go?
<wrst> ha ha well believe it or not i got it to install upstart remove ugghh the initsysv? and it rebooted :)
<wrst> but netritious i was having trbouble with wireless, and yes i know on a server but its what i have and using it to serve a printer
<wrst> wireless worked well with arch, but the latest greatest cups didn't like my printer, wireless worked sometimes with debian but not all the time i had difficulty getting it to load the firmware before it tried connectinig
 * wrst looks at xTEMPLARx's direction
 * xTEMPLARx wakes up.
<wrst> howdy xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> g'morning sir :D
<wrst> how are you doing?
<xTEMPLARx> a bit tired but i'm otherwise okay, y tu?
<wrst> feeling better?
<xTEMPLARx> slowly but surely
<xTEMPLARx> definitely bettr than I was, but the cough and drainage remains
<xTEMPLARx> sorry if TMI
<xTEMPLARx> Canonical needs to hurry up and get FF 15.0 into the repositories
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: that's where i miss arch
<wrst> and also thats also why i use chrome it stays up to date, i prefer chromium but they sure don't keep it up to date
<xTEMPLARx> I use chrome as well, pretty much always.  I'm still a bit curious about FF 15 though
<xTEMPLARx> to see if it's as improved as they claim
<wrst> i like firefox and its good
<wrst> but i like how the full screen of chrome works now in gnome-shell gives me more screen realestate
<wrst> at work i'm using firefox in winders
<xTEMPLARx> I used to use firefox exclusively, but I watched it get more and more bloated, becoming the very thing it railed against at its onset
<xTEMPLARx> Chrome came out, and it wasn't 100% at first, but it's blossomed quite nicely and is a great browser now
<xTEMPLARx> I don't have any reason whatsoever to switch back.  I just feel like I almost owe it to them to see if 15 is truly as good as they claim
<xTEMPLARx> I just about always have FF installed on my machines alongside Chrome
<xTEMPLARx> on my windows systems, the only time IE gets launched is when I encounter a website that requires it
<wrst> and that is getting fewer and fewer
<wrst> thankfully!!
<xTEMPLARx> and really the only reason FF gets launched anymore is if something doesn't work in Chrome and I'm trying to verify that it's the server and not the browser
<xTEMPLARx> wrst agreed
<xTEMPLARx> my company here provides a web GUI product that requires IE still
<xTEMPLARx> based off a product called WebGUI of all things
<wrst> ugh
<wrst> and really i think the latest IE isn't so bad i don't guess but why chance it
<wrst> and really if you have to run commercials for people to use the browser that comes with most computers on the planet, that's probably not a good sign
<wrst> i have been playing with a spare box at home now i have quantel server running
<wrst> or however you spell the codename for 12.10
<xTEMPLARx> whee
<xTEMPLARx> NVidia drivers finally crapped and refused to come back up
<xTEMPLARx> quite suspiciously after an update
<xTEMPLARx> an ubuntu update, not the driver
<xTEMPLARx> hrmmmmm
<xTEMPLARx> switched to one of the drivers available in the ubuntu proprietary drivers utility
<wrst> ohh so you were running out of repo software xTEMPLARx? shame shame :)
<xTEMPLARx> Pffffft
<xTEMPLARx> it's been rock solid for a loooong time now
<wrst> ha well it broke your hamster, hope you are happy :P
<xTEMPLARx> makes me wanna smack dat hamster!
<xTEMPLARx> for being such a wuss, that is
<xTEMPLARx> i'm in  unity at the moment, and notifications from Quassel aren't workin'
<xTEMPLARx> hrm
<wrst> are you using unity by choice? :)
<wrst> xTEMPLARx:
<wrst> xTEMPLARx:
<wrst> just thought i would help you check your notifications :D
<xTEMPLARx> first switched to it thinking maybe gnome-shell was the root of my problems
<xTEMPLARx> i'm back in shell now
<xTEMPLARx> unity is kinda clunky compared to shell
<wrst> yeah unity just isn't for me
<xTEMPLARx> nor for me
<xTEMPLARx> what's funny is i have Shell set up similarly
<wrst> but i'm sure its for someone!
<xTEMPLARx> I have the Avant Window Manager bar on the left-hand side
<xTEMPLARx> but it works better than the unity bar
<xTEMPLARx> more intuitive
<wrst> i think it would have been interesting to have seen ubuntu switch to kde and see what they would have done with it
<wrst> but i just like watching things get changed, crash, and then burn also
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> I so wanted to like KDE
<wrst> yes me too but the file browser is awful and really if you can't do that right
<wrst> but hey gnome wants rid of the file browser!
 * xTEMPLARx gags a little.
<xTEMPLARx> my linux box isn't an iOS device
<wrst> tell me about it!
<wrst> wanting to do a search thing, but i know where my files are i don't need to search for them
<xTEMPLARx> exactly
<xTEMPLARx> in a larger filesystem, browsing directly to something can go much quicker than waiting for a search to complete.
<xTEMPLARx> plus, what if i know where the files are, but don't remember the name?
<wrst> exactly xTEMPLARx!
<xTEMPLARx> grabbed the net install for 12.04... it won't run in command line mode on this old Dell because it launches into an unknown graphics mode
<xTEMPLARx> how about we just stay in the mode we're in now, that works, instead of getting fancy with it?
<xTEMPLARx> argh
<xTEMPLARx> removed the vga call in the boot string, and we're good now
<xTEMPx> Whee!
<wrst> wb xTEMPLARx :)
<xTEMPx> =]
<xTEMPx> Working on a system install in our clean room
<wrst> xTEMPx: you the man
<xTEMPx> :P
<wrst> you installing ubuntu if i read that correctly?
<xTEMPx> Si
<wrst> ahh nice i thought you were mainly a windows shop
<wrst> sorry but my spanish isn't good enough to make many comments
<xTEMPx> This is a server for the clean room.  Originally running xp but I want a more robust, virus-resistant platform
<wrst> you have found it... well about anything
<wrst> you could go hardcore adn bsd that bad boy
<xTEMPx> Pffft
<wrst> you know you want to
<xTEMPx> Nay!
<wrst> i need my little wireless cards to work i may try bsd next i know i shouldn't have wireless cards in a server but its what i have :)
<xTEMPx> Well if you're gonna do it that way you could at least make sure they're supported
<xTEMPx> Lol
<wrst> xTEMPx: that would be too easy and make sense and cause things to work quickly
<wrst> i had it working in debian but half the time it wouldn't load the firmware on boot
<xTEMPx> Load...the..firmware?
<wrst> yeah had to load a module somethign antoher it was late i needed sleep
<wrst> there is an opensource driver for the card but the firmware had to be installed
<xTEMPx> One of THOSE deals
<wrst> yeah and ubuntu used to work out of the box so i loaded up good ol' 12.04 and found out they have removed support bless their stinkin' cold hearts
<xTEMPx> Go back to an earlier LTS release?
<wrst> yeah i could but that's no phone i was using arch but the latest cups messed it all up
<wrst> i'm using this for a print server i guess i should have started with that
<wrst> but the wireless setup was super easy with arch
<wrst> so i may go back to arch and figure out why cups blew up on me
<wrst> that would be said to try 3 distros and return back to what i started with
<xTEMPx> It may prove that switching distros to fix a problem isn't always the answer
<xTEMPx> But at least u had fun trying
<wrst> well debain worked for 3 days until the power blinked
<wrst> then it never worked again :)
<wrst> my cards are a little finicky but worked perfectly with arch
<xTEMPLARx> http://i.imgur.com/jBhaf.jpg
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: nice :)
<xTEMPx> =]
<wrst> and xTEMPx looks like freebsd probably supports that card... i cant see how this could go wrong
<wrst> if this works i would have a few linux machines my wifes os x and a bsd all sorts of *nixy goodenss
<wrst> and *goodness
<xTEMPx> I think that if I ever buy another laptop, it'll be a MacBook
<wrst> xTEMPx: they are just soooo overpriced
<xTEMPx> Agreed
<wrst> i can buy like 3 of my laptops for one macbook
<wrst> but my wife's macbook is nice
<xTEMPx> Same can be said for most of system 76's hardware
<xTEMPLARx> the apple hardware is excellent though
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you have mutliple personalities don't know who to talk to :) but... sys 76 isn't bad when you compare, but i mean i can by foxconn stuff a lot cheaper from newegg when it just says foxconn and not apple
<xTEMPLARx> thing about a macbook is, it's a well-engineered total package
<xTEMPLARx> yeah you can find foxconn pieces/parts on newegg, but not a macbook clone
<xTEMPLARx> i don't see any laptop-related hardware there
<wrst> that is true, but my $499 Asus, not hardly so well engineered package will do everything my wife's 1600 well engineered macbook will do
<xTEMPLARx> agreed
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i know but foxconn makes a lot of their stuff and i think tablet stuff in china
<xTEMPLARx> but in terms of laptops
<xTEMPLARx> I dunno... just can't imagine buying another laptop, really, so if I did I'd want something that was rock-solid
<xTEMPLARx> and there are just way too many unknowns in the off-the-shelf laptop world in those lower price ranges
<wrst> when i purchase one i try to go for stuff that I know linux works well with but sometimes its hard to find detailed specs
<xTEMPLARx> specs notwithstanding, the big variable I worry about is build quality
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: this istn' too bad: https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/panp9
<xTEMPLARx> sure there are reviews and such online, but so many are highly suspect
<wrst> i have been very happy with asus stuff its not always the best but i'm not usually unhappy and if i pay under 500 for a laptop i realize its not going to be a tank
<xTEMPLARx> not awful
<wrst> no not bad and its helping the linux world out
<xTEMPLARx> i wonder how many systems they sell annually
<xTEMPLARx> system76 that is
<wrst> good question
<wrst> if i had funds they might sell one more this year that's a nice looking machine
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> chris4585: all going well?
<chris4585> wrst, awesome, you?
<wrst> oh between good and awesome :)
<wrst> thanks for asking chris4585 :)
<xTEMPLARx> its just after 2 p.m.
<xTEMPLARx> he wasn't lying!
<chris4585> that is a good spot to be
<wrst> ha ha xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<chris4585> xTEMPLARx, lol I turn off and unplug my computer station before I sleep
<xTEMPLARx> makes sense
<xTEMPLARx> you work from homoe?
<xTEMPLARx> EEK
<xTEMPLARx> home*
<chris4585> right now no job
<wrst> i never turn off a computer until it fries... i might should do that
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  my machines run 24-7 too
<xTEMPLARx> my last desktop machine at the house never got shut off till I shut it off to put my new computer together
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: my laptop really doesnt' need to sometimes i read while i'm in bed adn will suspend or power it off but if not its always on
<xTEMPLARx> I use my iPad for that stuff, so it stays on pretty much always
<wrst> i have a server that runs 24x7x365(6 if a leap year)
<xTEMPLARx> thats not the one that hosts quassel is it?
<xTEMPLARx> coz if so it goes down sometimes XD
<xTEMPLARx> and dont blame the power company!
<wrst> ha ha xTEMPLARx yes that's the one its been on a good streak here recently
<wrst> lvm really messed me up
<wrst> but i have that fixed
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> can't fault ya for 1 or 2 unintended outages over the course of a year
<chris4585> wrst, I never turned my computer off until I left skype on all night and my computer died
<xTEMPLARx> strange
<chris4585> well there was some strange bug or something causing my cpu to spike for long periods of time while I was asleep
<chris4585> since then I monitor my cpu's temp always
<wrst> chris4585: it was a microsoft plot
<wrst> using skype to destroy the world
<xTEMPLARx> MUHUHAHAHA
<xTEMPLARx> er
<xTEMPLARx> i mean
<xTEMPLARx> no that bug is fixed now
<chris4585> lol, probably
<xTEMPLARx> feel free to leave it on, unattended
<wrst> ha ha
<chris4585> also I turn off my computer to regulate the temp in my room, it gets hot in florida :D
<xTEMPLARx> ah yes
<xTEMPLARx> my favorite place when I visit one of our customers in Fort Myers, FL is their server room
<wrst> they have a good A/C i hope xTEMPLARx?
<xTEMPLARx> oh man
<xTEMPLARx> and humidity control :D
<wrst> nice
<wrst> humidity... i hate it
<chris4585> you wouldn't like florida, its been so humid lately due to the storm
<wrst> chris4585: no i don't like TN in the summertime
<chris4585> speaking of which.. I wonder how new orleans is doing
<wrst> i haven't seen anything terribly bad today
<chris4585> well that is good, I read that the new barrier? held up
<wrst> hope so because if it won't take a Cat I they have issues
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i have FF 15
<xTEMPLARx> you play final fantasy, eh?
<xTEMPLARx> never woulda guessed
<xTEMPLARx> XD
<wrst> uhh games, i have a 17 month old no games :)
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: your evil twin left?
<xTEMPLARx> ipad apps aren't truly multitasking
<xTEMPLARx> i switched to spotify on the ipad and poof!
<wrst> the great apple says you don't need multitasking
<xTEMPLARx> well in it's defense, the ipad would have to be beefed up a bit more to be good at doing so
<xTEMPLARx> as it is, its excellent
<xTEMPLARx> plus, the irc app does have a setting that will force it to stay connected in the background but it could eat up batteries quickly
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you need android and run quasseldroid you can connect straight to quassel
<xTEMPLARx> no way
<xTEMPLARx> apple put its thumb down on ze android
<netritious> my wife has iphone for two days and has asked almost every day about switching to a nice android phone
<wrst> yep i run it on my phone and tablet xTEMPLARx
<wrst> really netritious?
<wrst> what does she not like?
<chris4585> my friend just got an android tablet, and it seems pretty good
<wrst> chris4585: i have a tablet running ICS and the OS is ok but my hardware is just so so but knew that when i bought it
<chris4585> wrst, yeah
<wrst> you are just so less locked it than you  are with an IOS device
<xTEMPLARx> I'm not opposed to being locked in
<xTEMPLARx> simply because I have one less device that "just works" without my having to worry about it getting hacked/attacked/virus-laden
<xTEMPLARx> it just works as it should
<xTEMPLARx> and the apple app store is so full of options that anything that's "missing" (i.e., a Quassel client) is really not a big of an inconvenience
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i'm just jaded and bitter towards apple
<wrst> i mean their logo is an apple
<xTEMPLARx> heaven forbid!
<xTEMPLARx> adam and eve!
<wrst> i know that is just it for me
<wrst> exactly xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> zomg
<wrst> i'm not falling
<xTEMPLARx> apple's logo represents the fall of man
<wrst> yep
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<wrst> well and really nothing says it was an apple but hey i will run with it!
<xTEMPLARx> thats what all the artwork depicting the event shows
<wrst> artist are never wrong, case settled!
<xTEMPLARx> infallible!
<wrst> amen
<wrst> ohh i gotta go home burn my free bsd disk
<wrst> or disc
<wrst> hmm
<wrst> disc refers to optical storage, so disc
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> didn't know that was an official designation
<wrst> wikipedia is just like an artist xTEMPLARx its infallible
<wrst> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spelling_of_disc
<wrst> doesn't seem to be official but seems to be widely accepted
<xTEMPLARx> which is why I use it for reference on long documents.  nobody ever questions the WP
<wrst> ha ha
<netritious> wrst: who can say with wives? she just doesn't like it lol
<netritious> might have something to do with using an android tablet for the past six months idk
<wrst> netritious: here is something that may be handy for us, xTEMPLARx you too: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spelling_of_disc
<wrst> ugh not that ^^^
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<wrst> this
<wrst> http://www.medicaldaily.com/articles/11797/20120829/scientists-find-happiness-gene-in-women.htm
<wrst> great... i killed the conversation!
<netritious> lol "The findings surprised the researchers, because that same gene has been linked to alcoholism, aggression and generally antisocial behavior."
<xTEMPLARx> is it five o'clock yet?
<netritious> almost xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> wrst for once it was YOU instead of me
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> netritious: how's life?
<netritious> how's it goin' bud?
<wrst> ha ha xTEMPLARx
<netritious> oh I am to tired..helped a guy with a code feature emergency before his presentation today
<wrst> netritious: i hope you got to charge emergency rates ;)
<netritious> stayed up way past my bedtime and now drinking coffee at 4pm :P
<wrst> take a nap!
<netritious> of course I did wrst
<xTEMPLARx> coffee at 4 p.m. is not normal?
 * xTEMPLARx needs to rethink his life.
<netritious> can't...little girl in the next room doing homework
<netritious> eh it's not normal for me XD
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i don't think coffee is ever normal
 * wrst is weird like that
 * xTEMPLARx agrees that you are, in fact, weird like that.
<netritious> lol
<wrst> thanks xTEMPLARx :P
<wrst> oh netritious my frankenstein system actually rebooted
<netritious> nice wrst...what's it running? :D
<wrst> well i don't know it was a debuntu i guess
<wrst> i reinstalled ubuntu 12.04 on it
<wrst> i am needing wireless cards i have to actually work which was no problem with arch but i just downloaded a free bsd net iso now
<wrst> so i'm playing :)
<netritious> is that the little via server or something else?
<wrst> no this is an old walmart computer of some sort
<wrst> i think a compaq
<netritious> oh a comcrap
<wrst> but i have a pair of ralink rt2561 wireless cards in it i have messed with a router etc
<wrst> yes netritious :)
<netritious> lol
<netritious> so i did some comparisons between my daughter's win xp install and a family's ubuntu install...
<netritious> mainly filesystem size :P
<netritious> but they are roughly the same. maybe a few hundred MB difference
<netritious> so ubuntu is getting fat
<xTEMPLARx> yeah, but how much of that is just waiting, available for those times when you need that particular software, versus actively running all the time whether you're using it or not?
<xTEMPLARx> ;)
<xTEMPLARx> time to head out.  Sniff you jerks later!
<xTEMPLARx> <3
<netritious> cya
<wrst> later xTEMPLARx:P
<wrst> netritious: ubuntu is certainly getting fat i think
<netritious> xTEMPLARx: ram utilization is about the same to
<netritious> maybe a few 10's of MB difference
<wrst> but that is what they do and do it pretty good but I am very impressed with the mini iso nice best of both worlds solutions
<netritious> last time I installed debian without /any/ cruft (no meta-packages other than what is required to boot and access cli) was <500MB on disk and used <20MB memory.
<wrst> netritious: the ubuntu install probably wasn't much different, but i installed gnome shell software ceneter all that jazz just no unity
<wrst> so i was quickly bloated but bloated the way i like to bloat :)
<netritious> nothing wrong with self-imposed bloat wrst :)
<wrst> nah not at all i hope :)
<chris4585> I haven't used the mini iso in a while, haven't needed to, but I heard the alternative iso may disappear next release
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-30
<wrst> chris4585: I think that is correct or being discussed
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> I hope not, the alternative iso is good, unless the mini iso will stay
<Unit193> Mini will stay, at least for now.  Just the alters going away.
<chris4585> I guess it isn't that bad, I mean on the mini iso all you have to do is install ubuntu-desktop
<chris4585> I assume there is a meta package for ubuntu server
<wrst> chris4585: i know you can use tasksel for part of that and guessing you would then need to install the server kernel
<chris4585> tasksel?
<wrst> yeah it is what pulls in like say the LAMP stuff if you want that etc
<chris4585> oh boy, I don't know how but my hdd I have for /home for some reason failed fsck, said superblock couldn't be read... although the ext4 filesystem seems to be just fine
<chris4585> oddly, I figured out a way to access the data by running cfdisk and rewriting my sdb5 partition as type 83 and writing it... then I'm able to mount it no problem :<
<chris4585> regardless I can access my data but later I'm gonna have to reformat this hard drive and setup my /home directory :|
<chris4585> well now that I can watch what I like to watch when I sleep... I'm gonna go to sleep now, laters
<wrst> well now how did that happen
<chris4585> wrst, ?
<wrst> i left and came back in about 19 seconds :)
<chris4585> oh lol
<chris4585> wrst, did you see the fiasco I had to deal with ^ ?
<chris4585> good morning btw
<wrst> good morning
<wrst> i saw the disk problems and looks like you can access it?
<chris4585> yeah, I can, but it wont pass the fsck at beginning so I just left /dev/sdb5 out of fstab and created a new user etc...
<chris4585> so I'll have to reformat it later I assume, it isn't that big of a deal though, just annoying I have to copy like 60gbs of data tomorrow :/
<chris4585> or later today...
<chris4585> at least I didn't manage to delete /lib this time
<wrst> true :)
<chris4585> well cya later wrst :)
<xTEMPLARx> g'morning, all
<wrst> morning xTEMPLARx, how you doing?
<xTEMPLARx> slow
<xTEMPLARx> as
<xTEMPLARx> we
<xTEMPLARx> go
<wrst> thats good i suppose
<xTEMPLARx> coffee flow has begun
<xTEMPLARx> I keep having some X crashes
<xTEMPLARx> X or gnome shell will die
<xTEMPLARx> dump me back to lightDM
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: is it something to do with your driver issue you were talking about yesterday?
<xTEMPLARx> well
<xTEMPLARx> i was blaming the nvidia driversa
<xTEMPLARx> drivers*
<xTEMPLARx> but perhaps that was a bit premature
<xTEMPLARx> as now I'm using some of the repository drivers
<xTEMPLARx> and X is still crashing to the lightdm login
<xTEMPLARx> I think it may have something to do with virtualbox or flash
<xTEMPLARx> or both
<wrst> blame it on flash that's easy :)
<xTEMPLARx> I would love to, but flash isn't always involved... :(
<wrst> oh i know but its fun
<xTEMPLARx> and honestly, what could flash be doing that would take all of X down
<xTEMPLARx> but then, same for Virtualbox
<xTEMPLARx> nvidia drivers, on the other hand, seemed an obvious target
<xTEMPLARx> but now I'm not so sure
<xTEMPLARx> wonder if there's a log file somewhere I'm not privy to as of yet
<wrst> not for sure i really haven' t had any issues lately
<wrst> but i need to change that its more fun to have issues
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: http://worldofgnome.org/gnomebuntu-is-set-to-arrive-in-october-18/
<xTEMPLARx> woo-hoo!
<wrst> yeah xTEMPLARx would make my life easier
<xTEMPLARx> no doubt
<xTEMPLARx> stinks we'll have to wait so long for it though
<wrst> well with the mini iso i pretty much have it
<wrst> no unity andall the other stuff, but you have to jump through hoops to get it
<netritious> wrst you should post a tutorial on the website to tide everyone over ;)
<netritious> or just make a general tut about how to install from teh mini and then any desktop you want? maybe a little to much.
<parmount> I just moved in here
<parmount> How are you netritious
<chris4585> I'm glad they are making a gnome spin, but seems like they are doing it oddly
<chris4585> I don't understand why epiphany and not firefox, and no libreoffice, and no software center? kind of odd, but... ! I don't mind as long as there is a gnome base to install I'm happy
<chris4585> imo, it should be exactly like the main release just with gnome shell as default desktop and gdm
<wrst> netritious: i need to do that, do it in a vm and do screen shots
<wrst> chris4585: i agree with you but i guess they are going for a totally vanilla gnome feel?
<wrst> i persoanlly like the software center
<chris4585> I guess, but vanilla gnome is just meh, but its better than nothing I guess
<wrst> chris4585: yeah but that's really what i prefer one thing i liked about arch then i could go from there
<wrst> but i don't like the list of major changes coming to arch so i'm going with ubuntu for a bit
<wrst> if debian testing was just a wee bit more stable i would be really happy there
<chris4585> I agree, I'll probably install it on my tv computer, surprisingly gnome is quite keyboard friendly or enough to watch videos
<wrst> yes it actually is
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-31
<alyawn> I'm out for Dragon*Con.... catch you guys later!
<wrst> oh cyberanger, question for you I would like to install the printing packages that are in a normal ubuntu desktop setup i did a little googlin' but not for sure how to find that
<wrst> think i got it will check when i get home i think i needed lsb and all it pulls in
<cyberanger> cups & gnome-cups
<cyberanger> maybe that's actually gnome-cups-manager, come to think of it
<cyberanger> I honestly just prefer cups & firefox http://localhost:631
<cyberanger> wrst: cups gnome-cups-manager ^
<wrst> cyberanger: my problem was on the back end
<wrst> i have a weird printer hp p1006 and there is something in ubuntu that will reset the silly thing when i plug it in via usb after the power goes off
<wrst> and i had it working when i had arch on my laptop also but i have cups of course and the gnome cups manager too, but i'm fond of the web interface also
<wrst> and cyberanger found what i needed its a plugin that ubuntu automagically installs, but i have it on my debian box now which is even better and did i find this in ubuntu docs no found it in debian docs
<wrst> just like i have to find everything in either debian or arch docs
<wrst> wb Ubik
<wrst> well welcome back Unit193
 * wrst can never type correctly
<Unit193> Odd, but danke.
<cyberanger> heh
<cyberanger> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151253529338465&set=a.146378783464.135586.129446698464&type=1&ref=nf
<Unit193> Would give it  aguess that it's only viewable to those that are logged in.
<cyberanger> hrm, shame
 * cyberanger fixes that
<cyberanger> ah, didn't grab the actual image, whoops
<wrst> howdy cyberanger, Unit193
<cyberanger> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/393458_10151253529338465_165821385_n.jpg
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<wrst> how true is that jpg cyberanger
<Unit193> Heh, nice.
<cyberanger> wrst: depends on ones luck from month to month, but it's too true for too many
<cyberanger> this was intresting (sorry on the politics in it, but the point is valid despite the canidates) youtu.be/6yD43OrcjDI
<cyberanger> crossroads generation puts some nice stuff out, but I dislike how they feel more like attack ads (I ignore it some knowing it's economic vs political, and honestly think if it was mccain, they'd be doing this too)
<wrst> taking a look cyberanger
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm certainly glad to not be looking for a job now
<cyberanger> I'm glad I am now, by choice, unlike necessity a year ago
<wrst> yes if by choice thats good
<cyberanger> just wish I could sleep, so this day isn't longer than tuesday/wedensday
<cyberanger> (24 hours, 8PM to 8PM)
<wrst> i just don't have that trouble :)
<cyberanger> well, nature of banks, post offices, auto repair shops, they aren't open from 10:30PM-7:30AM
<cyberanger> so, yeah....
<wrst> ha ha good point
<cyberanger> spent most of wedensday dealing with tire issues (including buying two new tires, an oil change, and two patches for three holes in a 3rd tire)
<cyberanger> screwing around with a bad jack, a stubborn spair
<wrst> i really don't like tire problems
 * Unit193 sticks this here for wrst http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/08/30/175221/gnomebuntu-set-to-arrive-in-october
<wrst> Unit193: [14:50:45] <wrst> xTEMPLARx: http://worldofgnome.org/gnomebuntu-is-set-to-arrive-in-october-18/
<wrst> ha ha :)
<wrst> Unit193: i'm curious to see what that is about looks like its going to be bare bones gnome and that will fit me well
<netritious> howdy locotn
<netritious> TGIF
<wrst> hey hey netritious
<wrst> and 3 DAY WEEKEND!!! woot
<netritious> +1
<wrst> netritious: all well?
<netritious> all is well. yourself wrst?
<wrst> yep got a few minutes left here and i'm gone
<netritious> woohoo :)
<netritious> should have been...
<netritious> *WOOHOO!!!
 * netritious is a little tired atm
<netritious> wrst: do you run dansguardian?
<wrst> no netritious i tried it once but had no luck
<wrst> i know the old ubuntu chrisitan edition had a gui for it but that guy that did that distro was a jerk leg
<wrst> he had some copyrighted artwork etc and didnt' seem to care so i never really persued that
<wrst> but short answer no, long answer i tried once and it kicked my butt
<netritious> wrst: it's not to bad, just the docs on it are not centralized.
<netritious> and setting up multiple filter groups only works in "server mode" not "running as a local proxy mode"
<netritious> it can be made to, but I'm already taxing this old p4 heh
<netritious> using filter groups is the only way to acheive that fine grain control you need for a family where everyone uses the same computer
<netritious> it works, just thinking now it might be a tad bit of overkill if it can't authenticate against a local user on the local system it runs on :/
<wrst> netritious: one word opendns ;)
<Unit193> wrst: New tech lead, stlsaint. ;)
<wrst> Unit193: yes and that's good that other dude was wonky to say the least
<Unit193> I have a link, if you wanted it.  (Not sure if RC, alpha, or what.)
<wrst> i realize this isn't the place for religion but... that last guy to be suppsoedly releasing a christian OS didn't act the part too well with how flippant he was towards things like copyrights
<wrst> really hacked me off
<Unit193> Copyright does tick people off too. :P
<Unit193> (Statement, not excuse)
<wrst> Unit193: true but
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-01
<netritious> wrst: that's four words :D
<wrst> netritious: so it is :D
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-02
<Juzzy-> my wine-on-tap hack: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/q9pjb8q344lkeqp/CAmZiLr6xN
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-08-26
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/community-announce/2013-August/000012.html meh.
<wrst> Unit193: just saw the link... what does all that mean?
<Unit193> Kind of looked easier, but not sure.
<wrst> sounds to me like the other system wasn't working at all
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-08-27
<wrst> wb chris4585
<chris4585> thanks wrst
<wrst> how are you doing?
<chris4585> great, yourself?
<wrst> doing well chomping away at some work today
<chris4585> nice, I don't have to go into work until later
<wrst> that's nice also
<chris4585> mhm
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-08-29
<wrst> wb Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> tyty
<wrst> how are things going?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-08-31
<Omnifrog> bragging time
<Omnifrog> kids TCAP scores came home today
<Omnifrog> http://i.imgur.com/dSyxSp7.jpg
<Unit193> Well hey!  Good job on not raising an idiot!  (Hrm, maybe something nicer?)
<Unit193> Congrats, feeling like your standing atop a mountian?
<wrst> good deal Omnifrog!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-08-25
<Omnifrog> day 17!]
<wrst> Omnifrog: what is the countdown?
<Unit193> Up, days without smoking.  Congrats!
<wrst> awesome Omnifrog!!!
<wrst> thanks Unit193
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-08-26
<Omnifrog> also, Day 18!
<Unit193> Isn't this past the hardest part?
<Omnifrog> it's not been particularly hard the entire time
<Unit193> Yey! \o/
<Omnifrog> I'm just amazed I'm still going
<wrst> Omnifrog: that's great to hear
<Unit193> Yep.
<wrst> howdy Unit193
<Unit193> Howdy.
<wrst> how ar eyou doing?
<Unit193> Not overheating, and drinking tea.
<Unit193> You?
<wrst> oh working away at the moment
<Unit193> http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2014/08/24/simon-and-garfunkels-the-sound-of-silence-performed-on-floppy-and-hard-drives/ Wow, that's a good one.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-08-27
<wrst> Nice
<Unit193> There's also a 40 floppy drive Pirates one...
<Omnifrog> http://www.breakingcatnews.com/comic/the-bi-monthly-2-am-running-of-the-cats/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-08-28
<Unit193> Well, that's pretty dang small. http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2014/08/27/3g-modem-could-connect-internet-of-things/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-08-31
 * wrst looks at a long list of parts/joins
<cyberanger> wrst: stare into the abyss, the abyss stares back at you
<wrst> That is deep cyberanger
<Unit193> The Abyss, a movie and a thing in Andromeda.
<cyberanger> Part of a friedrich nietzsche quote
<Unit193> Mhmm, it was a quote in Andromeda.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-08-24
<wrst> aeden__d: if cyberanger  is around he might be able to lend a hand or Unit193
<aeden__d> ok, thanks wrst
<wrst> If they are around they will respond to the ping
<cyberanger> Hang on, will fire up a computer
<cyberanger> Pushbullet notified me
<wrst> cyberanger: I need to set pushbullet up it sounds like good stuff
<cyberanger> It is, but idk if you can with quassel (Hadn't looked)
<cyberanger> aeden__d: what's up?
<wrst> cyberanger: well thinking for other things mainly notifications on my desktop from my phone
<wrst> But quassel does the notifications pretty well on Android itself
<aeden__d> cyberanger, I followed this --> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-14-04
<aeden__d> everything seemed to work as advertised but when I connect my iphone using the openVPN connect app, the ipaddr doesn't change when I check it at https://www.dnsleaktest.com/
<aeden__d> Step 6 - Testing Your VPN Connection... thats is what I'm referring to from that howto
<cyberanger> did you take the semicolon out of the lines referring to DNS ";push "dhcp-option DNS 208.67.222.222"" ";push "dhcp-option DNS 208.67.220.220"" or the redirect gateway ";push "redirect-gateway def1 bypass-dhcp""
<aeden__d> in which file? client.ovpn?
<cyberanger> server
<aeden__d> let me check...
<cyberanger> Alright
<aeden__d> mayber i've been staring at this too long... I dont see those in server.conf
<cyberanger> you see anything similar even?
<cyberanger> any push declarations?
<aeden__d> ;push "route 192.168.10.0 255.255.255.0";push "route 192.168.20.0 255.255.255.0"
<aeden__d> cyberanger, ok, yes push "redirect-gateway def1 bypass-dhcp" (already uncommented)
<cyberanger> Okay, and anything for dns?
<aeden__d> push "dhcp-option DNS 208.67.222.222" push "dhcp-option DNS 208.67.220.220" (also already uncommented)
<cyberanger> Do you have the setup on anything in addition to the iphone?
<aeden__d> nope
<aeden__d> one client... iphone1.crt and iphone1.key
<cyberanger> Can you? to rule out anything iOS related. Also, did you do anything with enabling routing, iptables -t nat -L and cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<cyberanger> make sure it did get enabled
<aeden__d> I didn't mess with iptables, I just followed the tutorial
<cyberanger> I know, it uses an iptables frontend, Uncomplicated Firewall
<cyberanger> the command I gave will spit out the rules for the nat table that was placed by ufw
<aeden__d> all I see in ip_forward is "1"
<cyberanger> perfect, and the iptables command, does it have any rules listed?
<aeden__d> http://pastebin.com/W43PPLwp
<cyberanger> So Masquerade is there
<cyberanger> Can you reboot the phone and then reconnect the client, then recheck
<cyberanger> make sure it isn't any caching or similar
<aeden__d> ok, before I do that I want to show you what it looks like on my phone. --> http://imagebin.ca/v/2DBk4IOhubKZ
<aeden__d> I think I've messed up somewhere with my no-ip ddns and router config
<aeden__d> the thing is, I tried rebooting etc and the phone ip never changes. of course I'm connected over local wi-fi. switching to 4g results in no connection
<cyberanger> Okay, looking
<cyberanger> Wait, your on the same lan as the server?
<aeden__d> yes
<cyberanger> connected via wifi, and your connecting to the server at 192.168.1.15
<aeden__d> yes
<aeden__d> but it should still push right?
<aeden__d> wrst, btw, thank you for accepting my request for the launchpad team membership
<cyberanger> your problem isn't your connection, you are connected fine
<cyberanger> your problem is you've set a line in client.ovpn to your local ip, not your no-ip hostname
<wrst> aeden__d: no problem glad to have you here
<cyberanger> and your dns check will show the same IP when your on wifi, becuase your server, phone and any other system are on your home network
<cyberanger> behind your home router, having one external ip
<cyberanger> the same external ip
<aeden__d> cyberanger, i generated a new client.ovpn using the hostname from no-ip... it didnt work
<cyberanger> To fix; change the line with "remote 192.168.1.15 <port>" to "remote <myname on no-ip> <port>"
<aeden__d> ok, Ill try again but it didnt work last time
<cyberanger> hang on
<aeden__d> give me a minute to configure a new file and transfer to my phone
<cyberanger> okay, also, On linux, run dig <name on no-ip> and compare it to dnsleaktest.com
<cyberanger> make sure noip has your ip
<cyberanger> also, make sure if you told openvpn to use udp 1194 (the default) you told the router to forward udp and not tcp 1194
<cyberanger> if you tweaked the default, that's fine, as long as it all matches, server router and client
<cyberanger> lemme know
<aeden__d> ok, changed to vbox-ubuntu.ddns.net  tried to connect... timed out
<aeden__d> my router doesnt have a udp or a tcp service option??
<aeden__d> I think I'm wasting your time cyberanger I need to get my crap together, I've got too much wrong on this end
<cyberanger> what is your port forwarding setting?
<aeden__d> none atm, changing things
<cyberanger> okay, I think that's all your missing
<cyberanger> presuming you control vbox-ubuntu.ddns.net
<aeden__d> its a netgear router but it doesnt give me an option for udp or tcp
<aeden__d> if by control you mean I've registered it? yes
<aeden__d> tried port forwarding on udp port 1194... no go
<cyberanger> yeah, and kept the ip up to date
<cyberanger> hrm, everything looks good except the port forward then
<aeden__d> the dig command, what should have I seen?
<aeden__d> an ip address?
<cyberanger> yes, your public one
<cyberanger> and other (unnecessary) output too
<aeden__d> http://pastebin.com/NFsZW0dN
<cyberanger> also you may need to test it when NOT on wifi, your router might be interferring with it
<cyberanger> uh, That's not your ip
<cyberanger> I'm not sure what your IP is, but I'm extremely sure that's not it
<aeden__d> I know, this is weird
<aeden__d> does it matter that I'm running this in virtual box with a bridged connection?
<cyberanger> You have No IP's web redirect enabled for that name?
<cyberanger> http://www.noip.com/support/knowledgebase/why-do-i-see-8-23-224-90-when-i-ping-my-host-name/
<aeden__d> I dont have any port forwarding setup at the moment.
<cyberanger> You'll need that too, but that's not your only issue.
<cyberanger> you also need ddns and not web redirect setup
<aeden__d> whats the issue?
<aeden__d> I've already installed the dynamic update client from no-ip if that is what you are referring to
<aeden__d> *dynamic DNS update client
<aeden__d> cyberanger, ok, reinstalled dns client from no-ip. configured and started up. configured port forwarding udp on 1194. tried to connect from phone... timed out
<aeden__d> dig still doesnt show my ip
<aeden__d> update: dig now shows my public ip. I'm able to connect to no-ip hostname from OpenVPN app on phone. whatsmyip on phone still shows public ip address
<cyberanger> Which public IP?
<cyberanger> aeden__d: are you on wifi?
<aeden__d> yes
<aeden__d> I just did a port scan and 1194 timed out
<cyberanger> port forwarding setup again?
<aeden__d> home-vpn	1194	1194	1194	1194	192.168.1.15
<cyberanger> Umm, with that amount of 1194's, I'm going to take a guess one of those isn't for port number, but port type
<aeden__d> wifi is turned off on my phone. everything works from my phone but whatsmyip still shows my public addr
<aeden__d> no, external start port / external end port / internal start port / internal end port
<aeden__d> yes, you are correct
<cyberanger> ah, so wifi is off, you are connected over celluar to your server, yes
<aeden__d> yes
<cyberanger> And the IP is?
<aeden__d> ip for server or public
 * cyberanger gets ready for sleep
<Unit193> Hi.
<netritious> howdy
<bwmaker> o/
<netritious> how's it going bwmaker?
<bwmaker> Good, netritious. Doing a little Linux Academy studying on lunch. How about you?
<netritious> looking at box mods (vapor hardware)
<netritious> http://www.simeiyue.cn/kungfu-v4-mod-e-cig.html
<bwmaker> I'm a little amazed at the tinkering community that's formed around vapor. I didn't really expect to see that when it first began to gain popularity.
<cyberanger> hey netritious and bwmaker
<bwmaker> Afternoon!
<cyberanger> How's it going?
<bwmaker> Pretty good. Trying to figure out a problem with the new Edge browser. :-/ Seems to render differently depending if you're using a VM or upgraded locally running Win 7/8 installation.
<cyberanger> Is that the new IE name?
<bwmaker> Yeah
<cyberanger> Ah, yep
<cyberanger> and ouch
<bwmaker> Yeah, it's a weird thing that the VMs and upgrade machines are behaving so differently.
<wrst> hello netritious, bwmaker
<wrst> oh and hi cyberanger, pretty sure we converse enough its a constant flow :)
<cyberanger> Constant enough
<bwmaker> Howdy
<netritious> howdy wrst and cyberanger
<wrst> hello all going well?
<netritious> bwmaker: yeah, there are guys who make those mods and then guys like me who use them heh
<netritious> there are two major mod makers in N. MS -- Sinister Mods and Chaos Box Mods.
<netritious> I have a Sinister Series Mini, 2x 18650 wired in series in a hammond 1590A hobby box and "stacked" battery tray...only way to fit two 18650 batteries in such a small box.
<netritious> wrst: all things are well. :) how about yourself?
<wrst> doing well coming up close to having a non-dramatic monday completed :)
<bwmaker> That's always a good monday.
<bwmaker> :)
<wrst> you aren't kidding
<netritious> drama free monday is the best
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-08-25
<cyberanger> aeden__d: Everything working out?
<aeden__d> kinda
<aeden__d> I tried to connect from work but it kept timing out
<aeden__d> what is weird is at home when the phone in on 4g it connects. away from home it times out
<cyberanger> Hrm
<aeden__d> might be a signal strength issue
<aeden__d> but I'm not sure. 2 bars on LTE works at home but the same timeouts away from home
<aeden__d> Ad_1974@
<aeden__d> crap, that was very stupid
<aeden__d> grrr, multiple screens
<aeden__d> is there anyway I can scrub that text from all existence??
<cyberanger> not really
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-08-26
<cyberanger> http://richardhartmann.de/blog/posts/2015/08/24-Tor-enabled_Debian_mirror/
<bwmaker> I wonder how long it an apt-get upgrade would take over Tor.
<cyberanger> depends how much there is to upgrade
<bwmaker> True, but I was thinking relatively. :) a 2 min upgrade could turn into a 4 min upgrade. May not be much, but installing large packages could be tedious if one is already on a slower connection. It's a great option if you need it though. I don't mean to diminish the significance of the contribution.
<cyberanger> bwmaker: also, running it as a two step at night wouldn't hurt
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get -d dist-upgrade
<cyberanger> then come back in the am, run part two
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cyberanger> that'll make it feel faster, you'll be asleep on the download
<cyberanger> I do see your point, but if you need every extra inch of security, couldn't hurt
<cyberanger> personally I was using an https mirror over tor (keep in mind, the whole setup already is secured with gpg too, so it was triple secure)
<bwmaker> Yeah, I don't know that I need to go that far. But then, I didn't think FDE was really necessary 2+ years ago.
<cyberanger> I don't think it is for me, but I also try to keep my attack surfaces low
<cyberanger> as much as I like absolutes, nothing is ever 100%
<cyberanger> I see a benift when the hotspot doesn't know who I am, who I'm talking to, the services don't know who they're talking to
<bwmaker> I agree. The effectiveness of FDE is purely contextual, as are many of the precautions. At least, that's my own perception. I've been wrong before. :)
<cyberanger> they're talking securely with my gear, so nobody can easedrop
<cyberanger> and nobody knows what's installed on my systems
<bwmaker> Yeah, that's a really good point.
<cyberanger> problem with FDE is, is it truely full disk
<cyberanger> can I modify your boot code, snatch your password, upload it later in the boot process to somewhere and come back and use it
<cyberanger> Can I migitate that attack, sure, I can two ways, never leave my laptop around, away from me
<cyberanger> and never put my unencrypted /boot on the hard drive, use a flash drive and install there (also, make sure the MBR code goes to the flash drive too)
 * cyberanger isn't paranoid, it's just that....well.... you see....everybody is out to get me....that's all
<cyberanger> bwmaker: ^
<bwmaker> :-) I'm paranoid. I'll admit that. But  I think it's reasonably so, if there is such a thing as a reasonable amount of paranoia.
<bwmaker> But I do believe it's a mistake to believe one's digital life and belongings are completely secure. There's always a flaw in the system.
<cyberanger> Indeed
<bwmaker> https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/08/26/way-gchq-obliterated-guardians-laptops-revealed-intended/
<Unit193> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/08/uk-surveillance-worse-than-1984-says-new-un-privacy-chief/
<aeden__d> I hear a lot of people talking about tunneling certain programs thru ssh. I've read up on this but I'm not sure of the benefits. what are the benefits to installing openssh-server?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-08-27
<aeden__d> w3m -dump doesn't work on on a *.i2p site. I learned something today
<aeden__D_> Anyone else bored at work?
<wrst> aeden__d: I shouldn't be
<wrst> but I am eating lunch so guess I can be for a second or two :)
<bwmaker> Sometimes I get so much to do I find it hard to focus and get kind of bored.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-08-28
<aeden__d> anyone here know much about i2p?
<Unit193> Much?  No, but a litt.e
<aeden__d> the i2p router console is pretty intimidating. is it a service that runs in the background?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-08-29
<aeden__d> anyone tried elementary OS yet? Curious to what the local team thinks
<bwmaker> I didn't care much for it. I'd rather stick with Gnome or Cinnamon.
<aeden__d> I didn't like it much either. It seems everyone wants to emulate osx
<bwmaker> Yeah, I'd prefer OSX over Elementary.
<aeden__d> do you use ubuntu primarily or do you run another os?
<bwmaker> Depends on what day it is. :) I've used Arch, Debian, Mint, Ubuntu and Fedora for at least several days over the past few years. Currently using Mint 17.2 on my laptop and home desktop.
<bwmaker> Previously had Ubuntu Mate on my desktop and Ubuntu Gnome on my laptop.
<bwmaker> I had Fedora 21 on my laptop for a while as it had the right mix of stability, up-to-date kernel and newer packages. It seemed to work best. Mint seems to be a close 2nd to that.
<aeden__d> that's cool. I used to use ubuntu as my primary os then I stopped once unity came around, or, I never updated. I've got mac but I only use it to host linux distros I want to try out. go figure
<aeden__d> I really like mint, too. But the more I use Ubuntu 14.04 I'm feeling the loyalty calling me back in.
<bwmaker> Unity isn't bad. I think they cleaned up a lot of the right stuff. But I feel like Gnome 3 has the elements that I like about OSX and Unity but I'm still able to customize it and navigate quite easily.
<bwmaker> aeden__d: What are you using now? OSX still?
<aeden__d> yeah, I bought a mac about a year ago. But I rarely use "it". I use Ubuntu 14.04 in virtual box as my primary
<bwmaker> Interesting. I did that for a bit. Then work gave me an XPS 13 Sputnik, so I don't bug my wife to use her MacBook anymore. :)
<aeden__d> Ha! Don't get me wrong, there are things I really appreciate about OSX, but for some reason I can't pull away from Ubuntu.
<aeden__d> bwmaker, what part of Tn are you from?
<bwmaker> Nashville
<aeden__d> I'm down in Tullahoma
<bwmaker> I haven't been down there in a long time. I grew up in Warren/Grundy Co.
<bwmaker> I escaped, but I didn't make it far. :)
<aeden__d> Grundy County?? haha, ok, I'll hold back on any jokes :)
<aeden__d> I actually work with a few people from Grundy County, one of them is a mechanical engineer from Tn Tech
<bwmaker> No, fire away! :) I'm "from the valley" so I'm more McMinnville-oriented than anything. Not sure that's much better, though.
<bwmaker> Interesting.
<aeden__d> interesting that a mechanical engineer came out of Grundy?? haha
<bwmaker> Yeah, a little. They're not really known for their promotion of education. There's a few smart ones there, but not a lot.
<bwmaker> Mostly good, well intentioned people, though.
<aeden__d> One thing I've learned over the years. just because someone talks slow doesn't mean they think slow
<bwmaker> It's very true. I've had friends who were really bright and could be really inventive problem solvers.
<bwmaker> They just didn't like school.
<bwmaker> Or at least didn't like school the way it was made available to them.
<aeden__d> That happens a lot. I work in a mechanical/aerospace field and there are a lot of craftsman that are extremely bright, they just dont have a piece of paper saying so
<bwmaker> Down at AEDC?
<aeden__d> yeah
<aeden__d> where do you work at?
<bwmaker> Southerners get a bad rap sometimes. But AEDC, Huntsville, Oak Ridge... we've got some really smart people in small, Southern towns. I know some came from other areas, but lot's of smart people with a drawl.
<bwmaker> I work for Emma. http://myemma.com
<aeden__d> I agree
<bwmaker> brb
<bwmaker> I'm back
<bwmaker> aeden__d: Are you an engineer?
<cyberanger> More people from ADEC, sweet
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-08-30
<cyberanger> aeden__d:
<aeden__d> cyberanger,
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-08-30
<minasota> GMX will change ownership after August 31 to 1 & 1 Mail & Media Gmbh.
<minasota> Read the new privacy policy... "GMX may provide certain information in aggregate form collected from and relating to you to third persons such as advertisers."
<cyberanger> Ouch
<minasota> sucks
<minasota> If you don't agree to the new terms your account is deleted
<Unit193> Different subsection of 1&1?  Don't most mail groups do that now? :/
<minasota> I guess, Tutanota, ProtonMail, RiseUp.net, CounterMail don't, as far as I know
<minasota> https://securityinabox.org/en/guide/riseup/internet
<minasota> https://it.slashdot.org/story/16/08/30/2015240/fbi-director-says-prolific-default-encryption-hurting-government-spying-efforts
<cyberanger> I like ProtonMail and RiseUp (did like GMX, not sure now) but in the end, I'm just working on shifting to doing it in house.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-09-01
<minasota> Anyone use a usb drive as security key for login, keychain access and desktop unlock?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-09-02
<cyberanger> minasota: Sort of, My /boot partition is on a usb key, which serves as a security key for booting
<cyberanger> Laptop is fully encrypted, but you still need some unencrypted portion to boot off of, to unlock the rest of the system.
<Juzzy> optionally you can encrypt just /home right out of the box
 * wrst encrypts nothing and runs everything as root, just to watch it burn
<cyberanger> Juzzy: I don't do that becuase I want the full system though, that way I don't have to audit the code doing the unlocking across the filesystem.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2020-08-29
<wrst> .
